# Naruto Chapter 557 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

Predict Away. 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage finally gets taken out, though it may take a whole chapter to do so.

Onoki probably gets a couple of lines relating to him being a "useless old man", maybe a retort, or something cheesy about the next generation.


----------



## Mongolia (Sep 21, 2011)

I predict anal penetrations done by Itachi


----------



## Taijukage (Sep 21, 2011)

Long drawn out boring edo fight, Naruto to the rescue, the end of the annoying douche who needs to be put down...uh I mean Mizukage. In short, nothing new.


----------



## Selva (Sep 21, 2011)

The old fart AKA Onoki dies, Gaara snaps and takes out the annoying Mizukage. End of battle.
I can dream, can't I?


----------



## ppain (Sep 21, 2011)

I think they will be saved by Itachi cancelling edo-tensei on way or another, it looks like there is no way for them to win. Tsuchikage is out of chakra and Gaara is totally useless, no even being sure that Muu is down... One more chapter of battle and I believe a switch to Itachi solving problems.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 21, 2011)

*Chapter 557 Prediction:*   Jokey Boy

Gaara and Oonoki go on the defensive as explosions errupt all around them.   Ookoni being out of chakra and Gaara's sand being ineffective, all they can do is dodge.  But assistance from new arrival solves that.

Perhaps a timely Kamui from Kakashi?


----------



## Penance (Sep 21, 2011)

I predict a rescue (but hopefully I'm wrong.  But I don't care...)...


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage kills Onoki and Gaara defeats Mizukage and the alliance seals him. 
The Kages are dealt with and we see a bunch of Naruto clones helping different groups on different battlefields. 
Chapter ends with Zetsu informing Madara of Sasuke. Madara goes "keikaku doori" and reveals the next step in his plan.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 21, 2011)

Edo Troll Mizukage seals himself, and leaves a few trolls left behind to fuck with Kabuto and Madara.

Onoki and Gaara decide to go on drugs after this crazy shit, they overdose.

Naruto doesn't know what the fuck is going on but he ends up hitting himself.

At the end, Edo Troll Mizukage reveals this has all been a mirage and that the Clam that was killed was a mirage as well, everyone kills themselves due to too much mind fuck. Edo Troll Mizukage wins the manga.


Well that or, something awesome happens with Edo Troll Mizukage, he gets sealed in the end unfortunately. Zetsu tells Madara about Sasuke. Then again, I've been saying this for the last two chapters and...didn't go as plan, so I guess Edo Troll Mizukage will still not be sealed next chapter, fucking hardcore.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

naruto saves gaara and onoki


----------



## Setas1999 (Sep 21, 2011)

Gaara beats miizukage one on one.Kakashi rampage.Maybe a page or two of Itachi vs Madara/Kabuto


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 21, 2011)

We see the 2nd's jutsu and then it's flashback time. Oonoki will tell us about a time when he faced the living 2nd and Gaara will figure out some kind of counter to the 2nd's tyrant of steam. Oh and in other news B finally catches up with Naruto as Naruto is in the progress of impregnating random hot shinobi women.


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 21, 2011)

Probably the end of this fight. Then Muu either escapes from the sand OR we will see Kabuto/Madara making a move.



JuubiSage said:


> Mizukage kills Onoki and Gaara defeats Mizukage and the alliance seals him.



You think Oonoki will be killed off just like that with no build up or flashbacks?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> You think Oonoki will be killed off just like that with no build up or flashbacks?



I know I'm only dreaming


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 21, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Probably the end of this fight. Then Muu either escapes from the sand OR we will see Kabuto/Madara making a move.
> 
> 
> 
> You think Oonoki will be killed off just like that with no build up or flashbacks?



Next week we'll most likely get a flashback which might herald Oonoki's death. Though I doubt as well that this is his time to die.


----------



## gershwin (Sep 21, 2011)

I predict Uchiha.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

raikage did not get a full flashback nor muu i think the same will happen with the mizukage. no need to hear another sad flashback. most seem to be about sad past or something in the manga.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Sep 21, 2011)

I think naruto will go sage mode break the genjutsu and find the real mizukage and naruto will use his wind attacks with gaaras sand attacks to help seal mizukage.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 21, 2011)

Naruto saves Gaara and Onoki.


----------



## KillerFlow (Sep 21, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 557 Prediction:*   Jokey Boy
> 
> Gaara and Oonoki go on the defensive as explosions errupt all around them.   Ookoni being out of chakra and Gaara's sand being ineffective, all they can do is dodge.  But assistance from new arrival solves that.
> 
> Perhaps a timely Kamui from Kakashi?



I will like this arc more than I do if Kakashi Kamui's an Edo into another dimension.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm going ahead and predicting that Naruto will be making his way to the med camp.

The first half of the preview was right for this chapter, and I'm guessing we'll see more of Sakura next week.


----------



## Fay (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm guessing the fight will conclude next chapter, hopefully with some hints about Suigetsu


----------



## Aiku (Sep 21, 2011)

I PREDICT ITACHI.


----------



## Tam (Sep 22, 2011)

Mizukage will troll everyone again.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 22, 2011)

I predict just when they think they have both Muu and the Mizukage safe. Kabuto takes control of them and a new tag team is formed for the cliffhanger.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 22, 2011)

Itachi comes and saves Gaara and Oonoki from the Mizukage. Naruto arrives at the medical camp Sakura is at.


----------



## rajin (Sep 23, 2011)

taken from *here*

A Hoozuki?s clan secret!

(Gaara, Tsuchikage, and the other present ninja on the field are  transfixed upon eminent devastation. Adding salt to the wound, Mizukage  sarcastically taunts them from his overbearing form from above.)

Mizukage: ?See, that?s what you get for your nonchalant attitude. It was  only a matter of time before what I said became irrelevant; *tsk* kids  these days, it?s all fun and games until someone gets hurt.?

(On closer inspection, the large form that encompasses the entirety of  the space above them can be viewed as transparent. Mizukage aims an  enormous palm in front of the entire party, Tsuchikage is quick to act.)

Tsuchikage: ?EVERYONE TO MY REAR! (The party?s in such a state of worry,  they care not to question him. Tsuchikage completes a series of hand  seals and then drops both hands to the ground.) This barricade will have  to do!?

(An enormous wall of earth that puts shame to all the doton walls we?ve  seen before, rises up into the sky. The party is in awe, even Gaara.)

Gaara: ?That?s, impressive??

(Immediately, on the other side of the wall, a large, violently  compressed ball of liquid collides into the earth style wall, shattering  it, as the resulting waves sweeps them into a mess of liquid,  meanwhile, Mizukage scratches his enormous face with his finger.)

Mizukage (in thought): ?Guess I over did it again?? (Focusing on the  party, they are blown back, quite a distance away and separated. Gaara  gets attention first, he is seen soaked and wedged between a crevice.)

Gaara: ?Uhh? The old man really came through for us? Against his type of  attacks, my ninjutsu?s no good? (Gaara tries to manipulate some sand  from his gourd, however, it just clumps together and breaks apart. Gaara  becomes attentive as he starts hearing moans and groans.) That must  be-.? (The scene switches over to the source of the painful sounds,  Tsuchikage has a small boulder about the size of a bowling ball, on top  of his back. He now screams out in pain.)

Tsuchikage: ?OOOH! HOLY COW! Ouch! MY BACK! I think it?s over now!  That?s the one that broke this old man?s back I think, I hope not, but  that?s what it feels like, boy oh boy oh boy!? (Gaara finds the old man  in great agony.)

Gaara: ?There you are.?

Tsuchikage: ? DON?T JUST SIT THERE KID, REPAY A DEPT!? (Gaara lifts the  stone off of the Tsuchikage?s back. After the Tsuchikage finally settles  down, they get down to serious business.)

Gaara: ?You?ve experienced his sort of technique before I take it from  your previous explanation.?

Tsuchikage: ?*sigh* live as long as I and you?ll see a great many things  you wished you hadn?t. Though I guess the important thing here is how  to stop it. Well, first of all, he?s using a skill called hydration,  which is a common right to passage for those of the Hoozuki clan. They  can liquefy themselves and if supported by larger water sources, they  can be one with the water and take complete advantage over the entire  field. And those more gifted are even more deadly.?

Gaara: ?But there was no water to be found.?

Tsuchikage: ?Use your head Kazekage! He created it! With his chakra  level he could create an abundance of it and mix himself with it. The  Infinite Explosions technique derives from his ability to manipulate  enormous levels of his insanely, huge liquid self and direct it at us as  projectiles, the impact results in an explosion. The size, shape,  speed, etc, of the projectile is entirely up to him. It?s a terrible  technique to deal with. My A-ranked doton defense barely stood a chance,  plus, I?m out of gas.?

Gaara: ?I can?t stand with him. My sand?s no match for his oil/water  based attacks.?

Tsuchikage: ?We need to retreat, live to fight another day.?

Gaara: ?I don?t like it, but that sounds like the most logical approach.  We?ll rally up the sealing squad and determine another route.?  (Immediately, Gaara and Tsuchikage are contacted via telepathy.)

Shikaku: ?That won?t be necessary?? (The scene switches over to Killer  Bee, he spots the Mizukage?s large form is surveying the area. Killer  Bee has a conversation with the Hachibi.)

Hachibi: ?Should we handle this one??

Killer Bee: ?Ehh, ?dat Naruto?s been all over, layin?s shit down where  ever he goes? ?Bout time I had somethin? to pick wit? besides my nose.?

Next Time: Naruto?s had his fun, now it?s Killer Bee?s turn


----------



## calimike (Sep 23, 2011)

I predict Naruto stop Mizukage with Futon-Suiton jutsu (what kind of jutsu for defense purpose) 

Kishi is S-Rank for best mangaka (NSFW)


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmm, I don't think Itachi will go to help Gaara. Afterall, he did say he would handle the Edo problem (or whatever its called). Might be he'll run into their fight or perhaps another getting there.

I predict Naruto helping both the camp problem and Gaara, possibly getting to Gaara's fight a bit late (typical scenario; Gaara and co. weak and suffering -- stuff like that) and then two-three maybe, chapters of Naruto fighting Gaara's battle. 

Lastly, we won't see a lot of Itachi of Suigetsu, I bet....predicting very few panels of them.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 24, 2011)

I predict:
-Mizukage is awesome with his ultimate attack
-Confirmation on whether or not Muu is really sealed
-Mizukage's attack is somehow overcome and he is sealed
-Something unexpected to top it off, preview of the next set of fights perhaps?


----------



## vered (Sep 24, 2011)

calimike said:


> I predict Naruto stop Mizukage with Futon-Suiton jutsu (what kind of jutsu for defense purpose)
> 
> Kishi is S-Rank for best mangaka (NSFW)



that list is a bit problematic.putting kishimoto at S raking while Miura Kentaro is below him is nonsense.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2011)

Naruto fighting Mizukage is obvious. Genjutsu is the only hill left for him to climb, where he lacks and Mizukage obviously excels. Once he has that, we'll get to Naruto vs Sasuke


----------



## takL (Sep 24, 2011)

i predict steamballs from steamboy.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Sep 24, 2011)

I predict an uber attack from the Mizukage and Naruto will more than likely bail Gaara out again then we will get Naruto Vs 2nd Mizukage


----------



## Gabe (Sep 24, 2011)

maybe gaara manages to use his father jinton(right?) and mixes the gold with his sand to protect himself and onoki from the attack


----------



## CA182 (Sep 24, 2011)

rajin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of that I reckon this part :

"The Infinite Explosions technique derives from his ability to manipulate enormous levels of his insanely, huge liquid self and direct it at us as projectiles, the impact results in an explosion. The size, shape, speed, etc, of the projectile is entirely up to him."

Is the best prediction of what the mizukage's technique will be, that I'll believe before next week.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 25, 2011)

You know, now that I think about it, Oonoki sacrificing himself might just be the only way to stop Nidaime now. If he seriously just turned his entire body into vapor, and it looks like he did (no way he could escape the seal otherwise), then the only way to stop him is to annihilate every last particle of him. This could only be done with a massive-scale Jinton technique, which would certainly be a suicide technique...

Perhaps Oonoki's time is up, and Deidara's story will somehow be tied up by Kurotsuchi and Akatsuchi? Not Oonoki as many previously thought?

EDIT: Hell, probably even Kitsuchi (obvious Yondaime btw) as well. Since those two seem a bit too weak to do it alone and Kitsuchi needs a fight of his own.


----------



## Ferno (Sep 25, 2011)

Oonoki does a suicidal tech that counters Mizukage and makes him vulnerable to the sealing team. It will be the same technique that Muu did to counter 'Jokey Boy' or whatever it's called. We'll get flashbacks of Second Tsuchikage vs. Second Mizukage via trollface who anticipates what Oonoki is about to do. Chapter ends with Sasuke advancing.


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2011)

takL said:


> i predict steamballs from steamboy.



that's crazy enough that it can be true


----------



## Faustus (Sep 25, 2011)

I predict Oonoki dying while saving Gaara's ass (that would be very symbolic in many aspects: old generation protecting the young, Oonoki paying his debt for Gaara's saving him and for his words during Kage Summit etc.). Maybe he'll be able to take Mizukage down before that.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2011)

onokis does not die and we get 100 more threads of why he should have died


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 25, 2011)

First time in a while I actually cared to write a full prediction script, but I had an interesting idea on how Muu got his bandages that I've never seen mentioned here before so I couldn't resist. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto 557: History
Mizukage: Mugen Bakuha no Jutsu: Jokey Bowie!
Fodder: Wh-What the hell is that?!?
(Mizukage?s jutsu decimates the battlefield and slaughters the shinobi)
Oonoki: Shit, this is bad?With that vapor body we can no longer seal him, only one way to stop him now?Gaara, back me up?We?re going with that plan.
Gaara: !!! (Tsuchikage?you?) Alright!
Oonoki: (My life has been long?too long in fact, it?s high-time for me to kick the bucket?)
(Flashback begins)
Oonoki: (In my years, I?ve had the honor of fighting most the great legends of the past?)
Shodaime Kazekage: Kamaitachi no Jutsu!
Shodaime Raikage: Raiton no Yoroi!
Nidaime Raikage (with Yoroi activated): Super Vibrato Raiton no Jutsu! (throws large shuriken)
Nidaime Kazekage: Jiton: Silver-Dust technique!
(The previous Hokage are also briefly shown, also the 3rd Kazekage and Yagura are included in the montage)
Oonoki: (Yes?even fought with that man himself?)
(A battlefield littered with corpses is seen, and black fire rages throughout)
Oonoki: Take this!!
Madara: Noisy brat?
(Madara effortlessly stops Oonoki?s punch and tosses him aside, but a young man has snuck up on him and stabs him in the neck with a kunai)
Oonoki: Muu-Sensei!
Muu: Run! Now!!
Madara: Enton Bunshin no Jutsu!
(Madara explodes into black fire and Muu is covered with it, the real Madara steps toward him)
Madara: How noble, giving your life for a student to escape?fool, this world doesn?t run on niceties alone. If you ever want to make a difference, you?ll need power above all else, the power to survive and accomplish your objectives no matter what. Despite all the pretty talk of ideals and sacrifice, in the end it is nothing but a limit on the potential of one?s vessel.
(Muu grabs Madara?s ankle and the fire spreads to him)
Muu: Fuck?you!!!
Madara: !!! (shit, he can move even in that much pain?!) Jutsu release!
(the fire dies out, Muu is badly burned and charred all over, his body is not visible, Muu screams out in pain as Oonoki looks on terrified from a distance)
Madara: Hahaha, such intense will to live! You may be an enemy, but I like you, kid. If you want to go on so badly, even with such burns, be my guest. But if you want to survive, remember the words I?ve said.
Oonoki: (Back then I was powerless, teacher survived but, that day changed him?)
(Scene changes to another battlefield, Muu is now wrapped in bandages and faces off with Nidaime Mizukage)
Oonoki: (Teacher and Mizukage?those two disagreed on everything from village policy to personal beliefs, even in the way they were trained they couldn?t have been more opposite.)
Oonoki: (The Nidaime Mizukage was taught most of his techniques by his teacher, the Shodaime Mizukage. He was a genjutsu-user with a clam summon and a member of the Houzuki Clan, just like the Nidaime. But his student surpassed him, mastering a type of steam suiton jutsu beyond even Shodaime)
Oonoki: (On the other hand, Muu-sensei was the result of generations of selective breeding, just like myself. He was the first one to develop a Kekkei Touta, and had to figure out the potential of such power on his own. His techniques were nothing like that of Shodaime Tsuchikage, a masterful Doton user much like my son Kitsuchi.)
Nidaime: Feh, bringing along kids to a fight now? That?s a bit low even for you, Muu.
Muu: Arrogant prick, Oonoki! Let?s go!
(The three fight briefly and the scene returns to the present, Oonoki is seen charging up a Jinton but is blasted away by Mizukage)
Mizukage: Idiot! Charging out in the open like that, you?ve wasted your last chance!
Oonoki: Over here, dumbass.
Mizukage: !!! (What?! A sand clone again?!)
Oonoki: (Such a long life filled with honor?but also filled with mistakes?I forsook my idealistic side just as Muu did, led my village and others to suffer because of it?Even with my students, my hard-headedness is certainly what drove Deidara to turn on the village...)
Oonoki: (But even so?with my last breath and last ounce of chakra I am giving it all for my faith in the next generation to right the wrongs of the past! You better win this war, all of you! And Kitsuchi?you?ll make a fine Yondaime?)
Oonoki: Jinton: Genkai Hakuri no Jutsu!
(The cube expands all around Mizukage?s vapor, annihilating him)
Caption: And all-enfolding blast leaving nothing in its wake?the final burst of Jinton!
End Chapter. Next week: a surprising development as Itachi approaches Kabuto! And what of Naruto?s clones?


----------



## Talis (Sep 25, 2011)

Pls some v2 pains action or show us the 6th coffin. T_T


----------



## DremolitoX (Sep 25, 2011)

I hope Mizukage gets wrapped up (and possibly Muu) and we see either Itachi or Madara.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ferno said:


> Oonoki does a suicidal tech that counters Mizukage and makes him vulnerable to the sealing team. It will be the same technique that Muu did to counter 'Jokey Boy' or whatever it's called. We'll get flashbacks of Second Tsuchikage vs. Second Mizukage via trollface who anticipates what Oonoki is about to do. Chapter ends with Sasuke advancing.



Unless my memory is fading the correct translation in 556 was along the lines of "Even my predecessor Muu couldn't counter this technique."

However the flashback is gonna be likely.


----------



## Prototype (Sep 25, 2011)

Nidaime Mizukage's technique is somehow defeated by Gaara and Ōnoki, and he is sealed. Meanwhile, Madara arrives at the medical camp to destroy it and weaken the Alliance, but is confronted by Sakura.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 25, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Nidaime Mizukage's technique is somehow defeated by Gaara and Ōnoki, and he is sealed. Meanwhile, Madara arrives at the medical camp to destroy it and weaken the Alliance, but is confronted by Sakura.



Well HQ and the medical camp are both close to Naruto and B, so Neo-Pain could be headed either way. But I'd much rather see him attack HQ, otherwise we'll likely never get to see Ao in a fight.


----------



## auem (Sep 26, 2011)

mizukage only chapter....again..


----------



## Addy (Sep 26, 2011)

dont know what happens but mizukage is gone 


but i think we will see itachi finding kabuto and the 6th coffin.


Lol at edo rikudo senin


----------



## Taijukage (Sep 26, 2011)

I predict more Mizukage bullshit and more Onoki complaining about his back.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 26, 2011)

from WSJ's site:



> 我愛羅VS先代水影決着!! カブトが秘策を!?
> 大人気連載中!!



Seems the awesome trollkage will end already in next chap 

I don't understand the last line... :/


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 26, 2011)

I predict that Gaara'll effortlessly block Mizukage's ultimate attack with the new ultimate shield he'll pull out of his ass. Then Onoki will finish him off and Gaara'll seal him. We hear some bullshit about new gen > old 
"fuck you kishi we know this already" will be our reaction of course.

Then we skip to either Itachi or Sasuke(hopefully).


----------



## Lovely (Sep 26, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> from WSJ's site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kabuto is mentioned.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 26, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> from WSJ's site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flashback guaranteed. 
1st (generation of) Mizukage? Interesting..


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 26, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Flashback guaranteed.
> 1st (generation of) Mizukage? Interesting..




first generation of mizukage? I think you're wrong

我愛羅VS先代水影決着!! カブトが秘策を!?
Gaara vs the previous Mizukage ends!! What's kabuto's secret plan?!


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 26, 2011)

Well we all knew Mizukage would be sealed in this chapter.

But the previews have been wrong for few last weeks... Last week it said that we'd see Naruto going to where Sakura is and week before that we were supposed to see Kabuto.

I just hope we'd see some Madara soon.


----------



## Talis (Sep 26, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> first generation of mizukage? I think you're wrong
> 
> 我愛羅VS先代水影決着!! カブトが秘策を!?
> Gaara vs the previous Mizukage ends!! What's kabuto's secret plan?!



Oh damn i am excited now, i realy hope we will see the 6th coffin.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 26, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> first generation of mizukage? I think you're wrong
> 
> 我愛羅VS先代水影決着!! カブトが秘策を!?
> Gaara vs the previous Mizukage ends!! What's kabuto's secret plan?!



Yes, sorry. You have the correct translation. I didn't pay attention when I used Google trans. I thought it had the text in Jap->English but it was Chinese->English.


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

Phew, another Edo down for good. I hope we get some new and interest cliffhanger.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 26, 2011)

yes, finally. It's 6th coffin time 



Fucking sick of these fodder Edo Kages fights.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2011)

so the mizukage get beats next chapter. and wonder what kabuto will do


----------



## blacksword (Sep 26, 2011)

> so the mizukage get beats next chapter. and wonder what kabuto will do


He will use his trumpcard as he intended after losing Nagato


----------



## Taijukage (Sep 26, 2011)

Gaara wins next chapter, and Kabuto will pull out "that jutsu".


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2011)

blacksword said:


> He will use his trumpcard as he intended after losing Nagato



i know but i wonder what it will be. the 6th coffin? that jutsu he said after talking to madara? and if it is the 6th coffin is it RS, one of his sons or someone else.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Sep 26, 2011)

It's going to be the slimmest adherence to the preview possible.  

Mizukage finally is sealed with some parting words by the end of the chapter.  With half a panel left, we get kabuto smirking and a "Kukuku...it's time" and that's it.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't think Kabuto will use the 6th coffin but an other coffin.. The 6th coffin is for Madara.


----------



## Legendary Madara (Sep 26, 2011)

Some Naruto action hopefully.


----------



## Addy (Sep 26, 2011)

blacksword said:


> yes, finally. It's 6th coffin time
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking sick of these fodder Edo Kages fights.



oh you and the trusting the previews  

remember the preview with sakura, and.............. nagato?  


chances are, we won't see kabuto at all or just see him going "muahahahahha" at the last page as he reveals the 6th coffin but we still don't see it


----------



## Turrin (Sep 26, 2011)

So according to the preview Gaara defeats Mizukage this chapter, I wonder what all those people saying Gaara is one of the weaker Kages are going to say after that? It will be the second Kage that Gaara defeated in this war.


----------



## Addy (Sep 26, 2011)

Turrin said:


> So according to the preview Gaara defeats Mizukage this chapter, I wonder what all those people saying Gaara is one of the weaker Kages are going to say after that? It will be the second Kage that Gaara defeated in this war.



i just like it when people forget the details 

lol, the mizukage told him how to defeat him and it was the tsukage who broke the genjutsu. not to mention that naruto was the one who defeated Muu with the help of tsukage. gaara just did what the fodder sealing ninjas did.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2011)

Please give us more.





<---------------- Of this man.


----------



## auem (Sep 26, 2011)

Turrin said:


> So according to the preview Gaara defeats Mizukage this chapter, I wonder what all those people saying Gaara is one of the weaker Kages are going to say after that? It will be the second Kage that Gaara defeated in this war.



actually it has to be garra's last show...his shining moment...mizukage's final jutsu is blast...so gara will now show his greatest defense...it all fits..

i wonder what it would be...may be diamond shield...nurtured by garaa in suna,deep down 2 miles under the desert...by chakra pressure and heat..


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 26, 2011)

> Gaara vs the previous Mizukage ends!!



The fight ends... who said Gaara won?  ...


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Sep 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> i just like it when people forget the details
> 
> lol, the mizukage told him how to defeat him and it was the tsukage who broke the genjutsu. not to mention that naruto was the one who defeated Muu with the help of tsukage. gaara just did what the fodder sealing ninjas did.



Well If he beats the mizukage, then he did defeat two kages, his father although not so strong was also beaten.

I predict most of the chapter will be the fight with Mizukage and at the end with team effort they defeat him. I also think Kabuto will be shown at the last page saying something like da kages were their for stalling now I'm ready to summon him, end of chapter.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 26, 2011)

Turrin said:


> So according to the preview Gaara defeats Mizukage this chapter, I wonder what all those people saying Gaara is one of the weaker Kages are going to say after that? It will be the second Kage that Gaara defeated in this war.



4th was fodder tho. He cried like a bitch before he died.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 26, 2011)

Preview states the fight is over. No mention about Nidaime Mizukage is over


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 26, 2011)

^
What a twist!


----------



## Talis (Sep 26, 2011)

I think the Mizukage is actually sealed away lol it makes sense. Muu killed Mizukage, somehow that aerial technique is some kind of a final surprise jutsu to kill your oppenent after all.


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> 4th was fodder tho. He cried like a bitch before he died.



Manly tears bro, manly tears. He had just kicked some Uchiha butt. We all cried that week!


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2011)

loool3 said:


> I think the Mizukage is actually sealed away lol it makes sense. Muu killed Mizukage, somehow that aerial technique is some kind of a final surprise jutsu to kill your oppenent after all.



So you didn't see the sand being blasted away?



lathia said:


> Manly tears bro, manly tears. He had just kicked some Uchiha butt. We all cried that week!



Indeed. He died because his bitch said she would die in his place. Men are allowed to cry when their hero dog dies.

It's Man Law.


----------



## vered (Sep 26, 2011)

preview mentions kabuto so hopefully we'll see something from his end.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Sep 26, 2011)

vered said:


> preview mentions kabuto so hopefully we'll see something from his end.



where did you see the preview?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> where did you see the preview?



我愛羅VS先代水影決着!! カブトが秘策を!?
 Gaara vs the previous Mizukage ends!! What's kabuto's secret plan?!


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 26, 2011)

Mizukage's attack is going to be part zabuza concealing mist and part deidara C4, it's an attack that takes the users life (maybe) but at the same time covers a very large area (probably what was used to kill muu), I predict a rofl laughing group effort from naruto Gaara and rock kage that will lead to mizukage being sealed in a giant guored


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Indeed. He died because his bitch said she would die in his place. Men are allowed to cry when their hero dog dies.
> 
> It's Man Law.



Funny he was talking about the 4th Kazekage. In which case, yes, he died like a bitch :ho.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 26, 2011)

lathia said:


> Manly tears bro, manly tears. He had just kicked some Uchiha butt. We all cried that week!



Umm... When did Gaara defeat Minato  ? 

ps : I was referring to Gaara's dad since you know he is the 4th.


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Sep 26, 2011)

Kabuto's secret plan?

whatever Itachi will troll the shit out of it just like he did to his master


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Umm... When did Gaara defeat Minato  ?
> 
> ps : I was referring to Gaara's dad since you know he is the 4th.



I know, I corrected myself in the post right above yours.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 26, 2011)

We better see some Madara/Kabuto/Sasuke this chapter, any of them is fine. I wanna see some plot progression. 

Random side-note: I predict Kakuzu was de-summoned after we last saw him, and he is now somewhere else. If he wasn't sealed, then being a training dummy for Naruto yet again is the only plot-purpose I can see for him.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 26, 2011)

Wasn't the preview from two weeks ago almost the same as this one?  It doesn't really matter, I guess.  The Mizukage fight is going to end some time, and Kabuto is going to summon up "him" (or whatever) some time soon.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm glad these fights aren't drawn out. 1-3 chapters for each of these major edo tenseis. Good stuff. Kishi's pacing is really just fine at this moment.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 26, 2011)

we will find out the clam still lives and is flying off to stop edo tensei, while itachi is fusing with nagato's power and gaining the rikudo older son's swirly eyes and is ready to fight madara. the real clam reaches kabuto, kabuto tries to fry it with "fire style: snake frier jutsu" but it is too late, kabuto is caught in clams genjutsu.

the clam becomes extremely pissed and goes on an on panel rampage (unlike kakashi), kabuto cannot react to clammo and is forced to summon the 6th coffin. The clam becomes surprised at the sight and trembles in fear. quickly clammy/o realizes he must stop this ninja and gains a face brimming with confidence.

meanwhile itachi confronts madara, 6 paths and gedo mazo. madara believes itachi has no chance, but itachi is pissed and madara sees the true power of the uchiha. itachi is about to kill madara, but gedo mazo begins to crack, the juubi comes out instantly crushing madara. EMS sasuke and naruto assist itachi to fight juubi, turns out the 6th coffin becomes the juubi's jinchuriki and powers it up even more than normal. 

Every ninja except, itachi, naruto, sasuke and 2nd miz + clammo are stuck in an infinite paralysation genjutsu technique. they all team up to fight the juubi. 

the juubi gets defeated and in its dying breath it creates the most powerful bijuudama seen, capable of blowing up everything. the Z fighte.....I mean top tier 5 are forced to use their remaining spiritual and physical energy to dispel the attack

this all happens in 1 chapter


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Sep 26, 2011)

majority of the chapter dedicated to the conclusion of Gaara & Onoki VS 2nd Mizukage with MAYBE 1-2 pages at the end of either Kabuto preparing his "that jutsu/6th coffin" or Naruto arriving at the medic location to take care of the Zetsus


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 26, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You, sir, have just won this topic.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 26, 2011)

vered said:


> preview mentions kabuto so hopefully we'll see something from his end.



It did last week as well, didn't it? Previews lie. Or at least get a few weeks ahead of themselves.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2011)

i noticed one thing the paths make a shinobie slow to get somewhere. remember how long it took pain to get to kohona to find naruto. that was kinda acceptable because of nagato being in the chair. but with madara who has a space time jutsu not acceptable. wonder when him and the paths will reach bee and naruto. it may not be till naruto deals with the zetsus and itachi with kabuto. makes me think it will not happen till the end of the year and it will be a cliffhanger at the end of the year before the 2 week break.


----------



## Pastelduck (Sep 26, 2011)

I think the 2nd Mizukage is still going to be kicking Garra's arse.


----------



## Agony (Sep 26, 2011)

it is obvious that muu and second mizukage>gaara.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Sep 27, 2011)

I believe gaara will have a powerup


----------



## Klue (Sep 27, 2011)

Previews are completely and utterly useless, we should ignored them from henceforth.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Sep 27, 2011)

We have a flashback about Gaara's defence beeing  praised by countless shinobis.
Than surprise : It's useless against 2nd mizukage and he dies  

At the end of the manga when Naruto becomes RS he will resurect him ; making Gaara defeat Jesus Guinness World Record reviving more than 1 time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 27, 2011)

vered said:


> preview mentions kabuto so hopefully we'll see something from his end.



...in the next ten chapters, you mean?

Last week the preview talked about Naruto going to meet Sakura and that wasn't even implied or referenced.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> ...in the next ten chapters, you mean?
> 
> Last week the preview talked about Naruto going to meet Sakura and that wasn't even implied or referenced.



Yep, a week before that previews said that Kabuto would appear.


----------



## Taijukage (Sep 27, 2011)

> making Gaara defeat Jesus Guinness World Record reviving more than 1 time


.
But he can't beat Krillin's record


----------



## Addy (Sep 27, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> 4th was fodder tho. He cried like a bitch before he died.



like father like son


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 27, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> .
> But he can't beat Krillin's record



Eolis from Kervin Sorbo's Hercules has revived from death more times than Krillin.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe Kakashi ever lasting "rampage" while the others take out stronges foes way off panel


----------



## takL (Sep 27, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Yep, a week before that previews said that Kabuto would appear.



and he did in the following week.

i expect sakura for the upcoming chap.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 27, 2011)

takL said:


> and he did in the following week.
> 
> i expect sakura for the upcoming chap.



Oh right, he did have one panel 

Let's just predict one panel of Sakura


----------



## Friday (Sep 27, 2011)

my prediction: people will keep calling the nidaime Mizukage a trollkage and edit stupid troll faces into his panels killing the coolness factor of the character by over 9000.

also, more fodder.


----------



## Zuzumee (Sep 27, 2011)

I predict (or rather hope for) Gaara awesomeness.  

Possibly Oonoki dying if we're lucky. I don't really have anything against the guy, but SOMEONE needs to die soon.

If Jesusruto barges in and makes Gaara go back to the kitchen again I will go


----------



## Cromer (Sep 27, 2011)

Prediction: Fodder parade.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 27, 2011)

Cromer said:


> Prediction: Fodder parade.



I second this.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Sep 27, 2011)

Cromer said:


> Prediction: Fodder *rampage*.



Edited... that's better


----------



## Thor (Sep 27, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> .
> But he can't beat Krillin's record





Jinchuriki-san said:


> Eolis from Kervin Sorbo's Hercules has revived from death more times than Krillin.



People here have never heard of Mr Immortal or Ressurection Man have they.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Sep 27, 2011)

I predict another disappointing chapter, that doesn't advance the plot and will only spawn three days worth of new threads in the telegrams, before being dump to the library and forgotten about....

Mizukage needs to die this chapter, I don't care how...... 

Then we can move on to more interesting characters like a Uchiha, or Black Zetsu....


----------



## Davy Jones (Sep 27, 2011)

I hope the Nidaime is still around for a few chapters.


----------



## Thor (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't get all the Mizukage hype. But I'm guessing it's the Naruto version of Bleach's Yami wank and O.P's love for Buggy the Clown.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thor said:


> I don't get all the Mizukage hype. But I'm guessing it's the Naruto version of Bleach's Yami wank and O.P's love for Buggy the Clown.



Yami and Buggy are awesome. 


If its not more Mizukage or zetsu or Madara everything else is fodder filler...the king has spoken.


----------



## gershwin (Sep 27, 2011)

Is Dan still there on the battlefield? Need to see his ghost technique.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 27, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Oh right, he did have one panel
> 
> Let's just predict one panel of Sakura



In that case I'll predict a chapter consisting only of close ups of Sakura's chest.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thor said:


> I don't get all the Mizukage hype. But I'm guessing it's the Naruto version of Bleach's Yami wank and O.P's love for Buggy the Clown.



Well people love Buggy and the Mizukage because they're nothing but fun _within_ fights. Usually fights in the 3 main manga get so serious that it can get very tedious at times. 
Although One piece is by far the best at keeping some fun around within each fight.

Yamamoto is basically the Naruto equivalent of the Rikudou sennin. That should explain the fans love of him.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> In that case I'll predict a chapter consisting only of close ups of Sakura's chest.



What kind of evil sick man are you berzerger!?!?!?


on topic:

I really hope we get away from Gaara and Onoki for a time.


----------



## Penance (Sep 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> In that case I'll predict a chapter consisting only of close ups of Sakura's chest.



's like looking water in the desert...


----------



## Addy (Sep 27, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> What kind of evil sick man are you berzerger!?!?!?
> 
> 
> on topic:
> ...



i honestly want to see more mizukage but less gaara and onoiki. 

gaara lost what made him good a long time ago.


----------



## Mochi (Sep 27, 2011)

I predict Gaara vs Mizukage


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 27, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Is Dan still there on the battlefield? Need to see his ghost technique.



He was sealed by some jutsu(Too lazy to look it up, it's the same one the sound 4 used during Orochimaru and Hiruzen's battle so no one could enter or exit), but Madara appeared and shit happened and he was freed(Same thing for Kakuzu). That's the last we saw of him and we don't know for sure if he was re-sealed or not.


----------



## Nehilith (Sep 27, 2011)

```
動畫用戶可以上傳、觀看和共享影片。但是，與其他影片分享網站不同的是，評論是直接且同步出現在視訊螢幕上。
mist merges with clam! mizukage unleashes ultimate technique!
影片除了拿來發表意見外，也常拿來作為字幕、歌詞或者解釋。
squadron is destroyed, gaara and oonoki fall into despair!
對此，情形嚴重者營運商會施以刪除手段，但總體收效甚微。
fated meeting. fight itachi and kabuto! 
動畫設有「我的備忘錄」功能，它的功能類似於書籤的列表，能讓使用者能保存特定時點的評論。
another coffin summoned! sharingan peers from the darkness...
```


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 27, 2011)

Probably too good to be true. No source, no sale. 

But I'm positive the coffin does have Madara or his brother.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 27, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Is Dan still there on the battlefield? Need to see his ghost technique.




I really do have mixed feelings about Dan. On the one hand he seems to have interesting skills and could show us a new perspective on Konoha, but on the other hand Tsunade has already faced the emotional turmoil of her former lover being ressurected in part one. So him fighting her as seems likely would be rather pointless character development-wise. So I would appreciate it if Kishi could draw a connection between him and some other Konoha character.



Seraphiel said:


> What kind of evil sick man are you berzerger!?!?!?



I'm german, we do specialize in evil sick men.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Sep 27, 2011)

What kinda spoiler is it ? chinese or japoneze ???
if it's chinese there are 0% chances that the spoiler is valid.
if it's japoneze there are 0.001% that the spoiler it's valid.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 27, 2011)

The calm was killed last ch wasn't it? So he can't merge with it...


----------



## ShounenSuki (Sep 27, 2011)

Nehilith said:


> ```
> 動畫用戶可以上傳、觀看和共享影片。但是，與其他影片分享網站不同的是，評論是直接且同步出現在視訊螢幕上。
> mist merges with clam! mizukage unleashes ultimate technique!
> 影片除了拿來發表意見外，也常拿來作為字幕、歌詞或者解釋。
> ...


You could have at least put the English text through Google Translate so that the Chinese text wouldn't be so obviously different. 

The Chinese text consists of phrases taken from the  on the Japanese video-sharing website , by the way.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I really do have mixed feelings about Dan. On the one hand he seems to have interesting skills and could show us a new perspective on Konoha, but on the other hand Tsunade has already faced the emotional turmoil of her former lover being ressurected in part one. So him fighting her as seems likely would be rather pointless character development-wise. So I would appreciate it if Kishi could draw a connection between him and some other Konoha character.
> 
> 
> *
> I'm german, we do specialize in evil sick men.*



I know at least two French chicks who are sicker than any German man I met so far .


As for your other point, unless there will be another big surge of edos at Tsunades location along with Dan, I don't see him alone doing anything, since obviously the Kages should be superior to him and the plot focusing on a weaker albeit more emotionally tied character would still leave a bad aftertaste in my mouth.


----------



## Nehilith (Sep 27, 2011)

ShounenSuki said:


> You could have at least put the English text through Google Translate so that the Chinese text wouldn't be so obviously different.
> 
> The Chinese text consists of phrases taken from the  on the Japanese video-sharing website , by the way.



Unmasked!
If more people come to know Nico then it's always good...


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 27, 2011)

I predict alot of explosions.


----------



## Deadway (Sep 27, 2011)

Nehilith said:


> ```
> 動畫用戶可以上傳、觀看和共享影片。但是，與其他影片分享網站不同的是，評論是直接且同步出現在視訊螢幕上。
> mist merges with clam! mizukage unleashes ultimate technique!
> 影片除了拿來發表意見外，也常拿來作為字幕、歌詞或者解釋。
> ...



What the flying fuck? Is this legit? An uchiha as the 6th coffin? Does kishimoto want to die?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 27, 2011)

It's obviously a fake


----------



## Penance (Sep 27, 2011)

Deadway said:


> What the flying fuck? Is this legit? An uchiha as the 6th coffin? Does kishimoto want to die?



From what I'm hearing, signs point to fake-but I hope it's legit...


----------



## Selva (Sep 27, 2011)

The annoying Mizukage is sealed (bout fucking time) and we get back to the main storyline. Hopefully we see some Kabuto and Sasuke. No Sakura please


----------



## Treant (Sep 27, 2011)

Does anyone got some spoilers?
I'm freakin' curious.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 27, 2011)

Triumph card come out please


----------



## Leon (Sep 27, 2011)

_Triumph card_...  Well I hope it is.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's triumph card for you: 



It's TRUMP card... not triumph.


----------



## Treant (Sep 27, 2011)

UAHEUAHUEAUEAEHA

loled '-'

Wondering if that spoiler can be true '-'


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Nidaime Mizukage for 10 more years i say!


----------



## Treant (Sep 27, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Nidaime Mizukage for 10 more years i say!



More Nidaime Mizukage until 2012 kkkk'


----------



## Cjones (Sep 27, 2011)

Madara please.



bearzerger said:


> I really do have mixed feelings about Dan. On the one hand he seems to have interesting skills and could show us a new perspective on Konoha, but on the other hand Tsunade has already faced the emotional turmoil of her former lover being ressurected in part one. So him fighting her as seems likely would be rather pointless character development-wise. So I would appreciate it if Kishi could draw a connection between him and some other Konoha character.



This is what a lot of people been saying.

Dan vs Shizune would be better considering that's her Uncle.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 27, 2011)

^
As far as I'm concerned Dan is sealed, alongside Kakuzu and Hizashi.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 27, 2011)

Dan vs Shizune for half a chapter?


----------



## Unknown (Sep 27, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> ^
> As far as I'm concerned Dan is sealed, alongside Kakuzu and Hizashi.



Infact he isn't. After the Gedo Mazo was summoned and his roar destroyed the ground, It also destroyed the barier that had Dan sealed, so he should be out there preparing his ghost jutsu while hiding himself.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 27, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Nidaime Mizukage for 10 more years i say!



3 more chapters, start counting


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 27, 2011)

Every time someone says "triumph card" instead of "trump card," Donald Trump fucks a kitten.



			
				Gershvin said:
			
		

> Is Dan still there on the battlefield? Need to see his ghost technique.



Agreed. It sounds way too cool to be omitted.


----------



## Kankurette (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm wondering what the hell is going on with Dan too. One, there's obviously some history between him and Chouza, and two, what is this ghost transformation technique? It sounds like a troll.

Selva, I doubt it very much. She won't be in the manga for a while as we're still very much focused on the Gaara / Onoki vs Mizukage fight.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 27, 2011)

Nidaime Miuzkage pulls a Zabzuza. The huge mist/cloud thinhy is just like Zabuza's demon


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Sep 27, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Nidaime Miuzkage pulls a Zabzuza. The huge mist/cloud thinhy is just like Zabuza's demon





I do wonder if there's any relation, and if Zabuza's had any unseen abilities.


----------



## ShounenSuki (Sep 27, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I do wonder if there's any relation, and if Zabuza's had any unseen abilities.



Although they look similar, I doubt they are really related. They are too different in style for that. I think the Nidaime actually has turned into the cloud, whereas with Zabuza's 'demon' was his killing intent taking on form.


----------



## Klue (Sep 27, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> ^
> As far as I'm concerned Dan is sealed, alongside Kakuzu and Hizashi.



Your eye of insight is lacking.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Sep 27, 2011)

Who will Itachi rape this week?

Stay tuned!


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Sep 27, 2011)

ShounenSuki said:


> Although they look similar, I doubt they are really related. They are too different in style for that. I think the Nidaime actually has turned into the cloud, whereas with Zabuza's 'demon' was his killing intent taking on form.



True, they are very different. I'm just hopeful that Zabuza's is a ninjutsu that does something. Like when we first saw him use it in pt.1 we thought it was just dramatic effect, but when he used it again in pt.2 it was very real.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Sep 27, 2011)

Deadway said:


> What the flying fuck? Is this legit? An uchiha as the 6th coffin? Does kishimoto want to die?



If the six coffin wants to be relevant it must be a Uchiha....


----------



## ShounenSuki (Sep 27, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> True, they are very different. I'm just hopeful that Zabuza's is a ninjutsu that does something. Like when we first saw him use it in pt.1 we thought it was just dramatic effect, but when he used it again in pt.2 it was very real.


I'd say the fear factor is already 'doing something'. I really couldn't imagine Zabuza's demon aura doing anything else that we simply didn't see yet? What could it do?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 27, 2011)

Cjones said:


> Madara please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i would not want this this dan wanted to be a kage and he had high stats in the databook shizune should be no match for him. so i would rather him fight someone powerful or at least a kage like tsunade.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Dan will be around Jiraiya level...calling it early.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 27, 2011)

Dan, kimimaro and chiyo vs drunken 6th gate lee ...yes


----------



## Turrin (Sep 27, 2011)

My prediction is that Mizukage has same composition as Suigetsu where he is made totally out of water, but since his water has oil mixed in he can detonate himself causing huge explosions and turning himself into that cloud of mist which he can than detonate again and again [hence infinite explosions].


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 27, 2011)

Either of these will make me happy:

- Kabuto's trump card or at least a hint to it
- Madara showing feats
- Naruto making peace with Kyuubi

I would hate Sasuke, but I prefer even him than keeping wasting panels.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 27, 2011)

It still puzzles me how oil+water detonate? With fire perhaps but how does it create anything else than a grand fireball.


----------



## Alec (Sep 27, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Probably too good to be true. No source, no sale.
> 
> But I'm positive the coffin does have Madara or his brother.



^ Agreed.. If it isn't, then that's one plot twist I didn't see coming.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 27, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Either of these will make me happy:
> 
> - Kabuto's trump card or at least a hint to it
> - Madara showing feats
> ...


I'm not seeing how Gaara gaining much needed feats and screentime are wasted panels my friend.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 27, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I'm not seeing how Gaara gaining much needed feats and screentime are wasted panels my friend.



Onoki could at least have died, it was the perfect chance, totally wasted.

I dont mind Gaara having panels, but fuck at least have something trascendental as Onoki having a  dead like dying to the headshot from the Kage or either at least include a scene in the chapter with something trascendental.

One panel of Kabuto saying how fucked up everyone is going to be when he finish to summon his trump card or a scene of Madara jumping some trees with his pain paths would had been enough to me.

Onoki dying would had made this chapter one of the most epic in my book but guess named good guys cant die (which I wonder why Kishi cant kill fucking Onoki when he had no problems with a character with real importance like Jiraiya).


----------



## Odlam (Sep 27, 2011)

> My prediction is that Mizukage has same composition as Suigetsu where he is made totally out of water, but since his water has oil mixed in he can detonate himself causing huge explosions and turning himself into that cloud of mist which he can than detonate again and again [hence infinite explosions].



This, imo, for the Mizukage's technique. He's the same type as Suigetsu and he's learned to make himself into not just a liquid, but also a mist. An explosive mist body he can spread over the battlefield.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 27, 2011)

No, please no more Suigetsu filler


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

Keep saying 6th coffin will show up this week, maybe it finally will like Sasuke's EMS lol.


----------



## Prototype (Sep 27, 2011)

Nidaime Mizukage's technique makes me more interested in seeing what Han could do with his steam release ninjutsu.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 27, 2011)

I wasn't (and still am not) the biggest fan of Mizukage.  But I will admit to being impressed with how strong he is with such a "basic" fighting style, at least compared with the other Kages.

Muu- Kekkei Totei
Gaara's Dad- Kekkei Genkai
A's Dad- bijuu level chakra, "impenetrable" skin

Whereas all Mizukage has is his Yin Element release (genjutsu), some few water jutsu that we've seen, and now his trump card, the "Steaming Danger Tyranny" if I got the right trans for it.  

He's almost like Minato, as far as the simplicity of his skills.  He must have been a true genius to be able to face down not only Muu, but a younger, more stamina-filled Oonoki as well.  And multiple times if the implications in their convos are correct.  

Grudgingly, I'm impressed.  His character has grown on me.  I won't shed any tears when I see him sealed and see the story move on to other characters.  But he was an enjoyable one to watch.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 27, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Onoki could at least have died, it was the perfect chance, totally wasted.
> 
> I dont mind Gaara having panels, but fuck at least have something trascendental as Onoki having a  dead like dying to the headshot from the Kage or either at least include a scene in the chapter with something trascendental.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if Onoki dies trying to stop Joki Boy.


----------



## Ezekial (Sep 27, 2011)

Naruto will turn up and seal the troll kage...... I really hope that doesnt happen but kishi is predictable, seriously though I want some uchiha action. Madara espically.


----------



## Treant (Sep 27, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Onoki dies trying to stop Joki Boy.



I'm saying that Onoki will die stopping the technique of Nidaime-sama, showing how he's surpassing his master, and entrusting the future to the new generation.

this could be a nice end to the old fance sitter


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd love to see Itachi and Kabuto, but I feel as though that will signify the end of the Edo Tensei, and that Kishimoto probably wants to showcase more old characters before he is willing to let that go. If he cares at all for the pacing of his story (doubtful) then perhaps he will cut his losses and get to the point. Otherwise, it could be a long, long time before Itachi makes his way to the hideout.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 27, 2011)

Kabuto's trump card appears!


----------



## Gabe (Sep 27, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Onoki could at least have died, it was the perfect chance, totally wasted.
> 
> I dont mind Gaara having panels, but fuck at least have something trascendental as Onoki having a  dead like dying to the headshot from the Kage or either at least include a scene in the chapter with something trascendental.
> 
> ...



that be a waste of onoki he deserves a better dead. he would have died for no reason just for the sake of someone dieing. i want him to have a meaningful death like to save the alliance from something powerful like an attack from madara.



eyeknockout said:


> Dan, kimimaro and chiyo vs drunken 6th gate lee ...yes



why would you want lee to die. one of them would be a big problem for him. all 3 would be death for sure.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 27, 2011)

I want Bee around again.


----------



## Taki (Sep 27, 2011)

Uchiha Ryken said:


> I'd love to see Itachi and Kabuto, but I feel as though that will signify the end of the Edo Tensei, and that Kishimoto probably wants to showcase more old characters before he is willing to let that go. If he cares at all for the pacing of his story (doubtful) then perhaps he will cut his losses and get to the point. Otherwise, it could be a long, long time before Itachi makes his way to the hideout.


 
I used to think that too, but if he drags it out too long, people will become uninterested.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 27, 2011)

^Looking at your avy makes me want to see Gari again, his Bakuton Taijutsu style was awesome.

I predict Gaara and Oonoki struggling even more againt N.Mizukage and they figuring out how to beat him at the end or following the patern with the other Edos, he'll be sealed this week.

I wished Kishi did another chapter cover he like used to do always, the last one he did was back in January with chapter 523 showing the 7 Swordsmen. I miss those weekly covers to be honest.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 27, 2011)

I find it pretty doubtful that Itachi vs Kabuto will happen or even be hinted at, by the end of this chapter. The reason being is that Edo Tensei is a plot device to allow all the important supporting cast characters to get a decent showing this arc. So far the following characters have had a showing:

1- Kakashi against Zabuza & Haku
2- Mifune against Hanzo
3- Kankuro, Sai, and Omoi vs Deidara & Sasori
4- Darui, Samui, Kitsuchi and Team InoShikaCho vs Kin & Gin
5- Team InoShikaCho again vs Asuma
6- Naruto and B vs Nagato & Itachi
7- Naruto again vs Sandaime Raikage
8- Gaara vs Yondaime Kazekage
9- Naruto, Gaara, & Onoki vs Muu
10- Gaara & Onoki vs Nindaime Mizukage
11- Tenten vs Kakuzu's heart beast
12- Kitsuchi, Chouza, & Chouji vs Gedou Mazou

Than there are characters who didn't get a showing against Edo's, but already got a showing vs other characters

1- Gai vs Kisame
2- A vs Naruto & B

However there are still a-lot of decently importance side characters Kishi could still give development to: Tsunade, Lee, Neiji, Hinata, Shino, Kiba, Sakura, Karui, Kurotsuchi, C, Akatsuchi, Chōjūrō, Juugo, Suigetsu, and I'd even say more Sai since Kakashi mention some sealing technique we hadn't seen yet.

Now perhaps a few of these guys can be written off as not important enough to deserve their own battle or even be part of a team battle like Karui, Akatsuchi, etc... but there are still many several relatively important Tensei running around: Dan, Mangetsu, Kimmimaru, Chiyo, Haishi, and Kakuzu who might not be sealed as well as Deidara who is bound but not truly sealed yet. I doubt that Kishi will waste the opportunity to show many of the above support characters fighting these Tensei.

Thefore I believe that most likely we'll get the following battles before Kabuto vs Itachi [which will most likely spell the end of this wave of Edo Tensei]:

Kimi & Chiyo vs Lee & Sakura
Haishi & Kakuzu vs Hinata, Neiji, Kiba, and Shino
Remaining 7 Swordsmen vs Suigetsu, Juugo, & Sai
Deidara vs Kurotsuchi & Akatsuchi
Dan vs Tsunade

And if we assume each battle is about 2ch give or take a little bit, which is how things have been going recently, those battle would be all finished right around the time of the year end cliff hanger, which is a pretty good point for the start of the Kabuto vs Itachi battle or a ch into the Kabuto vs Itachi battle where Kabuto reveals his triumph card. So yeah don't think we'll be getting that battle till end of Dec ~ Start of Jan but that's just my feeling on the subject, could be wrong.


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

It is time. See you all in 6-7hrs, may we get something interesting!~


----------



## Qwills (Sep 27, 2011)

I wanna see some more B doing big things. He seems like Naruto's sidekick at the moment.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 27, 2011)

Still think we'll see Sakura.

More of Kabuto this time as well.


----------



## Penance (Sep 27, 2011)

The next time one of the named protags falls, that's when we'll see Sakura...


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone think kabuto's trump card is going to be him turning into an orochimaru


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 27, 2011)

itachi vs kabuto, ems sasuke vs everyone, madara vs naruto, 6 paths vs alliance, black zetsu vs mei and co, 6th coffin vs itachi or alliance, juubi vs the world, sasuke vs naruto, bee vs madara, sakura vs piglet hand believers, kakashi rampage, yamato and anko rampage ...that's unusual  there's a lot of things to look forward to in the manga.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 27, 2011)

Sasuke running into Kakashi's division would be cool....

We would get a Sai and Sasuke interaction because Sasuke killed his master....

Sasuke might even kill some people , including Sai....


----------



## Penance (Sep 27, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> Sasuke running into Kakashi's division would be cool....
> 
> We would get a Sai and Sasuke interaction because Sasuke killed his master....
> 
> Sasuke might even kill some people , including Sai....



lol, Sai didn't exactly like Danny boy, did he?


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 27, 2011)

Penance said:


> lol, Sai didn't exactly like Danny boy, did he?



Of course he did ..... He just doesn't show emotion normally so he didn't cry like Naruto when jiriaya died or team inoshikacho after Asuma died. the more I think about it I'm sure Sai vs Sasuke will happen.... It will last about 3 panels but it will happen.


----------



## auem (Sep 27, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> I'm wondering what the hell is going on with Dan too. One, there's obviously some history between him and Chouza, and two, what is this ghost transformation technique? It sounds like a troll.
> 
> Selva, I doubt it very much. She won't be in the manga for a while as we're still very much focused on the Gaara / Onoki vs Mizukage fight.



i am pretty sure dan was the master of papa ino-shika-cho...


----------



## ?Uchiha Sasuke? (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't expect much of the new chapter , probably bored again , or is that just me thinking that way?


----------



## Cjones (Sep 27, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i would not want this this dan wanted to be a kage and he had high stats in the databook shizune should be no match for him. so i would rather him fight someone powerful or at least a kage like tsunade.



Dan's stats aren't that much greater than Shizune's.

They're equal in ninjutsu, intellect, speed. He's > than her in taijutsu, stamina and strength and she's > than him in genjutsu and seals. There's also no telling how Shizune has progressed since then either.

Those two fighting would be character developiment imo than him and Tsunade. Unless Kishi comes up with some new stuff.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 28, 2011)

Cjones said:


> Dan's stats aren't that much greater than Shizune's.




 are you for reals 



> . *There's also no telling how Shizune has progressed since then either.*




She has a vagina you do the math!!


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2011)

Cjones said:


> Dan's stats aren't that much greater than Shizune's.
> 
> They're equal in ninjutsu, intellect, speed. He's > than her in taijutsu, stamina and strength and she's > than him in genjutsu and seals. There's also no telling how Shizune has progressed since then either.
> 
> Those two fighting would be character developiment imo than him and Tsunade. Unless Kishi comes up with some new stuff.



he was a kage candidate i never saw shizune as anything near that. i just dont see any development in her she is not that important of a characters. he is suppose to be tsunades love and she is more important of a character then shizune. i would rather see tsunade fight then shizune she is a kage with no true fight in part 2. she needs the fight plus i cant really she her being a match for any of the big guns left madara, kabuto or sasuke. imo she needs to prove why she deserves being a kage. right now she seems like the weakest of the kages.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 28, 2011)

Gabe said:


> he was a kage candidate i never saw shizune as anything near that. i just dont see any development in her she is not that important of a characters. he is suppose to be tsunades love and she is more important of a character then shizune. i would rather see tsunade fight then shizune she is a kage with no true fight in part 2. she needs the fight plus i cant really she her being a match for any of the big guns left madara, kabuto or sasuke. imo she needs to prove why she deserves being a kage. right now she seems like the weakest of the kages.



We can find out about Dan's sister, when she left the village with Tsunade. Development for Tsunade can still happen through Dan and Shizune. I'd rather find out their relationship with one another and how exactly she came under Tsunade's tutelage. 

Also if Madara is hiding toward the Alliance HQ. I'm sure we might see something.  Tsunade obviously meant to do something in this war. I suspect she might be a key player in figuring out how exactly Madara's body works. Like how he's able to effortlessly pull off his arm or taken insane amounts of damage and then come back clean and fresh.


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2011)

Taki said:


> I used to think that too, but if he drags it out too long, people will become uninterested.



Not if he shows Sasuke and Naruto in between the various Edo battles. It would be a crime for him to remove so many potential warriors like that.

Besides, I want to see all of the past Kages.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, between the end of one Edo fight and the beginning of another, there's usually a different situation that takes precedent for a short while.

Most of the times, it has to do with Kabuto, and this may be one of the ones where we get lucky, and witness the sixth coffin in its preparation stages of summoning.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 28, 2011)

I really hope seeing something else in this chapter than only Trollkage... Sasuke, Itachi or Kabuto would be too much to ask for though.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Sep 28, 2011)

My prediction:

Pages 1-15: Second Mizukage displays Steam Devil Tyranny and Gaara and Onoki watch in awe and shock, eventually devising a proper counterattack.
Page 16: Second Mizukage is sealed, makes some comedic comment.
Page 17: Kabuto prepares his ace in the hole.

And that's it.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Sep 28, 2011)

Page1 :  More or less the last page of the previous chapter
page2 :  Mizukages technique
page3 :  the effect of his attack
page4 :  talk about how hax it is
page5 :  Onoki says he has a plan but gaara tryies to stop him because it's to dangerous
page6 :  Scene changes to edo kimi (or dan's ) place
page7 :  Talk about them
page8 :  the alliance gets owned
page9 :  we  have ninjas jumping in tress (it's a must if they are in a forest)
page10: they talk with the headquarter
page11: more talk
page12: ninjas posing to look good in the manga
page13: flashy jutsus
page14: the alliance thinks it's all over
page15: they are proven wrong when the edo kimi( or dan  ) starts to get serious
page16 :talk about what a monster he is.
page17 :Kabuto has a Dr. Frankenstein moment screaming :It's alive !!! It's alivvvveee !!


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I really hope seeing something else in this chapter than only Trollkage... Sasuke, Itachi or Kabuto would be too much to ask for though.



So you rather see the usual (main) cast?

Eh.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> So you rather see the usual (main) cast?
> 
> Eh.



Yes please.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> So you rather see the usual (main) cast?
> 
> Eh.



Sasuke will do fine


----------



## spiritmight (Sep 28, 2011)

I have no idea what the fuck this means but I found it on 2ch.




> (Important Spoiler!!!)
> 我愛羅は、影の誇りタイトルになります！水影負けている！と何ムウの？
> 
> カブトはイタチを満たしている！恐ろしい衝突！誰がカブトを召喚していることは、この長い髪の男です！ことが考えられます...?!


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 28, 2011)

It mentiones Kabuto and Itachi. Too good to be true.


----------



## santanico (Sep 28, 2011)

Definitely too good to be true.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 28, 2011)

Google translation:



> Helmet meets the weasel! () Terrible conflict? That Kabuto summoned Who is this guy with long hair! It could be ...?!


----------



## Egotism (Sep 28, 2011)

Find it funny how the manga I read always begin a war when the other is just ending or in the middle.

Like One Piece - Bleach - Naruto - KHR - Soul Eater


----------



## ISeeVoices (Sep 28, 2011)

> That Kabuto summoned Who is this guy with long hair! It could be ...?!


Doesn't have to be the 6th coffin. (if it is ...my theory that it's the Death God is actualy a good one.)

If it turns out that kabuto summoned Jiraya to stop Itachi... just immagine the massacre in here.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 28, 2011)

Man with long hairs? Hmm, or thats not six coffin, or thats not rikudo in six coffin, cus rikudo didnt have long hair.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 28, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Google translation:



IF this is true I'd lol so hard if it's Orochimaru.


----------



## santanico (Sep 28, 2011)

Or the first?


----------



## Penance (Sep 28, 2011)

Oho, we'll see...


----------



## geminis (Sep 28, 2011)

It must be the Kyuubi's first Host ever....

You heard it here first.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 28, 2011)

Uzumaki Mito? I've been saying that for months.


----------



## Deadway (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll bet my cock that it's Madara.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 28, 2011)

Deadway said:


> I'll bet my cock that it's Madara.



Bet accepted.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll bet my left nut that it's Izuna


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 28, 2011)

Uzumaki clan leader

99 percent sure it will be him


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll be my Seamen that its Rikoudo Sennin.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 28, 2011)

It's either Hashirama or Rikudou Sennin. 

Though we don't even know if that spoiler is true.  But I can always place my bets.


----------



## geminis (Sep 28, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Uzumaki Mito? I've been saying that for months.



Nah she must be a recent host I bet jinchurriki's have been around for ages. The host will be of Senju/Uchiha/Uzumaki stock.


----------



## Penance (Sep 28, 2011)

Deadway said:


> I'll bet my cock that it's Madara.



I agree, but better yours than mine...


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 28, 2011)

geminis said:


> Nah she must be a recent host I bet jinchurriki's have been around for ages. The host will be of Senju/Uchiha/Uzumaki stock.



That would be an asspull; though from the KIN-GIN crap, you might actually be right.


----------



## smash (Sep 28, 2011)

It's either the eldest son or Minato somehow pulled from the deathgod with the yang chakra of the kyuubi.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 28, 2011)

It seems unlikely that Itachi already found Kabuto. But the sixth coffin is totally the real Uchiha Madara.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 28, 2011)

I can imagine the reactions here when there's like 10 pages of betting who's in the mystery coffin, and it turns out the spoiler was fake.


----------



## Scorpion (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's my prediction. I'll factor in the whole "Kabuto summons someone with long hair" shit.

BTW Itachi means weasel. Kabuto means helmet. You guys get the point.  

*Page 1 - 3:*
Ōnoki tells Gaara and the others what he knows of the Mugen Bakuha technique, and claims Mū had no idea how to deal with it properly.

*Page 4-7:*
Flashback of the Mizukage fighting Mū, and both end up defeating each other with their respective techniques (Mugen Bakuha and some Jinton variant). 

*Page 8-12:*
Mizukage says something while in that cloud form (something troll-ish), and proceeds to attack Gaara and Onoki. They barely manage to survive the first attack thanks to Gaara, but he runs out of chakra. Mizukage attack a second time. 

*Page 13:*
Right before the Mizukage kills the two + fodder, the attack is intercepted. Killer Bee is revealed to have saved them, and says a couple rhymes. 

*Page 14-15:*
Itachi arrives at Kabuto's location, and is shocked at Kabuto's changed appearance and that he's in control of the Edo Tensei. Kabuto talks back claiming how shocked he was of Itachi breaking his hold over him via Edo Tensei. Itachi attempts an attack via Karasu Bunshin, but Kabuto jumps away.

*Page 16:*
Kabuto proceeds to summon up another Edo Tensei, while saying something on the lines of "Feast your eyes on this!". The final image is of the Edo Tensei (or atleast the shadowy figure of it). It is revealed to be Jiraiya.


----------



## geminis (Sep 28, 2011)

Marsala said:


> It seems unlikely that Itachi already found Kabuto. But the sixth coffin is totally the real Uchiha Madara.



Knowing Itachi, he already knows where Kabuto is SOMEHOW HE ALWAYS KNOWS....and it's just a metter of him skyhopping over there.

By the way...what's up with Itachi's amazing jumping skills? H was jumping 80 feet high in his skirmish with Naruto/B/Nagato. then he's shown sky high when going towards Kabuto. Do most high level shinobi jump that high? I know A leaped up pretty high and The Samurai Leader but I think that's about it.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 28, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> *Page 16:*
> Kabuto proceeds to summon up another Edo Tensei, while saying something on the lines of "Feast your eyes on this!". The final image is of the Edo Tensei (or atleast the shadowy figure of it). It is revealed to be Jiraiya.



Why would it be Jiraiya?


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 28, 2011)

Deadway said:


> I'll bet my cock that it's Madara.




The fuck dude ? You know that Kishi is reading these forums right ? Go and hide your johnson


----------



## BroKage (Sep 28, 2011)

Even if we return to Kabuto this chapter it's just gonna cliffhanger on him vs. Itachi. Mystery coffin won't be revealed.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 28, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Google translation:





> Helmet meets the weasel! () Terrible conflict? That Kabuto summoned Who is this guy with long hair! It could be ...?!



Is this legit ?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 28, 2011)

If its not Ohana, it's fake. Any idea when she posts?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 28, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Is this legit ?



I doubt it.


----------



## Scorpion (Sep 28, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Why would it be Jiraiya?



Cuz it'd be funny. Imagine the shitstorm here 

But on a serious note, it's one of the following:
- Rikudo Sennin (doubtful; he is too hax to be summoned)
- Elder Son (moderate probability; he is very powerful, but definitely not unbeatable. It'll be cool to see what Dojutsu the Rinnegan mutated into after Rikudo Sennin). 
- Madara's real body (high probability; the original Madara is very powerful. It'll also be a very good plot twist imo. 
- Uzumaki clan leader (low-moderate probability; has long hair, and the Uzumaki sealing techs are/were greatly feared)


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 28, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> Cuz it'd be funny. Imagine the shitstorm here
> 
> But on a serious note, it's one of the following:
> - Rikudo Sennin (doubtful; he is too hax to be summoned)
> ...



There is no such thing as Madara's real body dawg.

Edo tensei brings the soul back. So If we see Madara as the 6th coffin, then it means it is Madara and Tobi is someone else entirely.
Which is probable. Given Tobi's reaction.

Uzumaki clan leader is fodder. Also I don't see why he'd make Madara shit his pants.

RS or his son seem the most probable in that regard. AS well as real Madara.

Izuna might be also another possibility.


----------



## auem (Sep 28, 2011)

may be RS's younger son...


----------



## Faustus (Sep 28, 2011)

I still bet it is elder son like the day the 6th coffin was introduced. But I won't mind if it is someone else, I just want to see him at last


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 28, 2011)

It has to be an Uchiha, nothing else would explain Tobi's reaction. Whether it's Madara, Izuna, Kagami, elder son or even Fugaku we'll just have to wait and see. At this point further speculation is futile, because there simply isn't enough information to go on.


----------



## BroKage (Sep 28, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> It has to be an Uchiha, nothing else would explain Tobi's reaction.



A Senju or Uzumaki perhaps?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 28, 2011)

Im gonna go with the safe choice and say the coffin holds Fugaku Uchiha.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 28, 2011)

Why Fugaku? He's a fodder Uchiha in every sense of the word.


----------



## ?Uchiha Sasuke? (Sep 28, 2011)

I still think that it's madara's rl body why else would he freak out ? madara wouldn't care to fight whoever , but if kabuto uses his body as he likes then it's a different thing


----------



## Rama (Sep 28, 2011)

I think is Madara or someone we don't even know yet.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, but now Kishi may said that Fugaku was powerful beast, and was hardly killed by Madara.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 28, 2011)

It can't be Madara guys. Kyubi recognized him when he extracted him from Kushina.


----------



## Rama (Sep 28, 2011)

I know but maybe its just its body.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 28, 2011)

That can't be it either.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm praying for the Uzumaki clan leader. He'd resolve a lot of issues. 

Fristly he'd be the best person in relation to Naruto as no-one else who was edo-tensei'd would make Naruto emotional except for a possible edo-Jiraiya who's already been ruled out.

We could learn more about whirlpool and the Uzumaki clan. We could find out why their seals were so dangerous. Lastly we could find out how Madara links to the Uzumaki clan (aka. Nagato's rinnegan.)


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> I know but maybe its just its body.



Edo tensei uses the soul so what would an empty body do?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it so fucking hard to understand: Edo Tensei does *NOT* resurrect _bodies_, it resurrects _souls_.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL

I doubt the coffin will even come up this chapter. At most, it'll probably pop up and the chapter will end before we see who's inside. Kishi likes doing that...


----------



## Rama (Sep 28, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Edo tensei uses the soul so what would an empty body do?



hey I don't have the details who knows what kabuto is capable of doing.

Also Is just a prediction no need to get irritated man.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> hey I don't have the details *who knows what kabuto is capable of doing.*
> 
> Also Is just a prediction no need to get irritated man.



How does me asking you a question imply I am irritated?  Also Kabuto already explained ET. So we actually know what he is capable of doing.


----------



## ?Uchiha Sasuke? (Sep 28, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Is it so fucking hard to understand: Edo Tensei does *NOT* resurrect _bodies_, it resurrects _souls_.



well still leaves the chance that Madara split his soul into 6parts (hokruxe) , alla harry potter >D  :rofl: lmao


----------



## Jaruka (Sep 28, 2011)

smash said:


> It's either the eldest son or Minato somehow pulled from the deathgod with the yang chakra of the kyuubi.


I could see this happening... I mean, it would be good to see Naruto defeat his father.

Saying that, it'd be funnier if Minato just gets one-shotted by Sasuke


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, it's definitely Minato. First Kabuto shows Madara that Minato is the sixth coffin and later he states to Madara that Minato cannot be summoned. Great logic.


----------



## Rama (Sep 28, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> How does me asking you a question imply I am irritated?  Also Kabuto already explained ET. So we actually know what he is capable of doing.



is not you lol is juubi, no what I meant as we dont know the extend of that technique and really is just a prediction maybe there are details about Madara we dont know yet.


----------



## geminis (Sep 28, 2011)

Fuck the coffin, lets talk about how Mizukage is about to herb lil gaara or how Kabuto will react to Itachi's omniscient presence.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 28, 2011)

But we do know exactly what Edo Tensei does. It summons a _soul_ from the pure world to a living vessel. It cannot summon souls from anywhere but the pure world.

Kabuto just explained the whole damn jutsu a while ago.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 28, 2011)

Uzumaki Clan leader might be a direct descendant from the third son. 


making my own asspulls to this story now.


----------



## Rama (Sep 28, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> But we do know exactly what Edo Tensei does. It summons a _soul_ from the pure world to a living vessel. It cannot summon souls from anywhere but the pure world.
> 
> Kabuto just explained the whole damn jutsu a while ago.



lets just wait till it happens ok?


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 28, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> A Senju or Uzumaki perhaps?



Nope, neither of them fits the bill. There's no reason for Tobi to fear an Uzumaki. And there really is only one Senju of any prominence left and that is Rikudou's younger son whom Tobi shouldn't know on sight.


----------



## sagroth (Sep 28, 2011)

Later than usual spoilers this week.

And anyhow, I doubt we'll learn the contents of the 6th coffin this week. Like I said last week, we'll see hair or a limb or some other feature that gives hints but nothing definitive.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Sep 28, 2011)

predict : some kage lvl shinobi battle (RM Naruto,Gaara vs Mizukage) and some beyond kage lvl shinobi battle(Itachi vs 6th coffin) or some god lvl shinobi battle(Sasuke vs Madara)


----------



## Zaeed (Sep 28, 2011)

†Uchiha Sasuke† said:


> I still think that it's madara's rl body why else would he freak out ? madara wouldn't care to fight whoever , but if kabuto uses his body as he likes then it's a different thing





Hashirama said:


> I know but maybe its just its body.



Read Grimmjowsensei's post. Can't be his body, only the REAL Madara

-----

I predict we get the Mizu owning Gaara a bit more and maybe some offensive jutsu. Kabuto will summon the coffin but we will only see the outline shrouded in shadow, coffin will be the orginal Madara still in his youth. Tobi will be revealed as a total fake.


----------



## Taijukage (Sep 28, 2011)

Considering its unrecognisable hair, I'm guessing its a brand new character or perhaps revealing it is ORIGINAL madara, as in the Tobi we are seeing now is not Madara. IIRC Rikudo's sons both had short hair. So two things we can say as a legit prediction: its not a girl and its not anyone with short hair ie izuna and rikudo's sons.


----------



## Hariti (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohana posted the ToC.Naruto is first again.


----------



## vered (Sep 28, 2011)

we are not sure if its the real ohana at the moment.


----------



## 1nkorus (Sep 28, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Ohana posted the ToC.Naruto is first again.


It's not her tripcode.


----------



## vered (Sep 28, 2011)

ok its her

表紙　巻頭黒子　アニメ化決定 
ナルト 
ブリーチ 
スケット 
鏡の国 
めだか　Ｃ 
トリコ 
クロガネ 
リボン　Ｃ 
超能力斉木　Ｃ 
銀魂 
こち亀　Ｃ 
バクマン 
ぬらり 
いぬまる 
マジコ 
べるぜ 
ハンター 
エニグマ 
スターズ 

44号　12周年突破　ナルト巻頭 
ぬらり　Ｃ 
鏡の国　Ｃ 
競技ダンス部へようこそ　Ｃ　読み切り 
ケルベロス　Ｃ　読み切り 
実力派エリート迅　Ｃ　読み切り


----------



## Face (Sep 28, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Ohana posted the ToC.Naruto is first again.



What's a ToC? :sanji


----------



## 1nkorus (Sep 28, 2011)

vered said:


> ok its her



Hmm, yes, you're right.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 28, 2011)

Face said:


> What's a ToC? :sanji



Table of Contents.


----------



## vered (Sep 28, 2011)

Naruto is first place this week again.
and next week we'll get cover.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 28, 2011)

I see something about 12th anniversary and a cover?


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 28, 2011)

vered said:


> Naruto is first place this week again.
> and next week we'll get cover.



seems like the japanese do like Gaara and the Mizukage a lot more than NF.


----------



## vered (Sep 28, 2011)

yea for the 12th anniversary a cover.
the toc is actually related to 8 chapters ago and the japanese like Itachi/nagato battle so it seems.


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 28, 2011)

Naruto is the Lead CP next week because its 12th anniverdary pek. Colors pages 

I hope to see Mizukage's colors


----------



## Faustus (Sep 28, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> IIRC Rikudo's sons both had short hair. So two things we can say as a legit prediction: its not a girl and its not anyone with short hair ie izuna and rikudo's sons.


That's why the actual chapter has nothing to do with "long hairs"


----------



## Divinstrosity (Sep 28, 2011)

What in the flip, man?!?!?!


----------



## HawkMan (Sep 28, 2011)

vered said:


> 表紙　巻頭黒子　アニメ化決定
> ナルト
> ブリーチ
> スケット
> ...


Says Madara arrives. 

Mizukage kills him. 

Mizukage reveals Clams Eye Plan. 

-------------------------------------
Must be trolling b/c clams don't have eyes.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 28, 2011)

Nothing EMS Sasuke shown, places him on Itachi level and you think his stronger than Madara.  

Think before you post.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Sep 28, 2011)

vered said:


> yea for the 12th anniversary a cover.
> the toc is actually related to 8 chapters ago and the japanese like Itachi/nagato battle so it seems.



Sweet, 12th anniversary cover, lookin forward to it.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 28, 2011)

And the fun has begun


----------



## sagroth (Sep 28, 2011)

So Ohana shows up, names the rankings, and then vanishes?

She must have learned trolling from the 2nd Mizukage or something.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 28, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> Considering its unrecognisable hair, I'm guessing its a brand new character or perhaps revealing it is ORIGINAL madara, as in the Tobi we are seeing now is not Madara. IIRC Rikudo's sons both had short hair. So two things we can say as a legit prediction: its not a girl and *its not anyone with short hair ie izuna* and rikudo's sons.



Izuna has long hair.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 28, 2011)

> Nothing EMS Sasuke shown, places him on Itachi level and you think his stronger than Madara.
> 
> Think before you post.


Power scaling and common sense place him above Itachi.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2011)

vered said:


> yea for the 12th anniversary a cover.
> the toc is actually related to 8 chapters ago and the japanese like Itachi/nagato battle so it seems.



a 12 anniversary cover nice.  october 10 is suppose to be narutos birthday.so the anniversary of he manga the same


----------



## Hariti (Sep 28, 2011)

Gabe said:


> a 12 anniversary cover nice.  october 10 is suppose to be narutos birthday.so the anniversary of he manga the same



Manga anniversary is on the 4th of October IIRC..


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 28, 2011)

Value of 水影 ...! ! 

 Gaara! 
 A hail Shinobi ...? 
 Sprinkle over a lot of hail 
 Let'll hail what became of the air in the air is cooled by steam explosion lifted Sat! 
 A Ninja! ? 
 Nan B NIN guy ... ... ... What? 

 Tyrant, Takeru! ! ! 
 557 蒸危 Boy! ! 

 B was less tolerated ...! 
 Guy in the soil surface in the form of oil that takes children 象Tsu'll Let You-body oil and water in the body of Nan 水影'll just water, but ... 
 Predisposition Denou cool feature ... easy to heat causing the rapid evaporation phenomenon and heated water in the oil and the surface is rapidly taking action. 
 In steam explosion would ... provide for an explosion next to the source back and cooled by small hail 

 Minutes to start running the original body of water tolerated 
 A Ninja who? ! 
 Gaara! ! 
 I give Gaara sand, water bodies dodge minutes 
 Gaara (faster than I thought!) 
 'll Sat body should have somewhere! If the guy is gonna'll aim without the other body? Evil also features a very good'll be using a body while taking this art? 
 Dihydrate (or boy's Oonoki Hey ... I know ... a guy plunger of Mu.) 
 Shinobu sense (not even a mirage illusionist ... ... if you can not perceive or even disappear)! ! That body is rock bottom! ! 
 Minute body of water, another attack NIN 
 Gua A Ninja! 
 B Shinobu Shit! This deft avatar! ! 
 C NIN you okay? ? 
 D Shinobu finally caught up! 
 Soil (if - for example! Lower back during this ...! 動Ken at all ...!) 

 Dihydrate there! Found? 
 Before you take the hail ceased to seal the sand you Gaara ... 
 Gaara sand out 

 Minutes become enormous body 
 A Ninja difficulty guy ... I'm not getting gradually larger? 
 Began taking water rapidly evaporates as heated stopped moving ... even if 動Ke Sat-year hail ...'ll explode vapor and back again! 

 Hardens in the sand like a sand pyramid dihydrate 
 A Ninja captured each body? ! 
 ~ Gaara tries to seal 
 Body minute, take a note affixed to the sand seal 
 Gaara! ! 
 Dihydrate from it show up on top of the pyramid collapses collapsing sand 
 As dihydrate. 
 Shit A Ninja! Throwing Shuriken 
 Dihydrate, or suffers as a bashing 顔出Shi Mole 
 Hey ... each to hide Yachoudoiina dihydrate surgery may help some of the sand to stand over us because even if oil was one of the shadow of five yuan, but even my Now Kolya ... ... Renakya sealed immediately! You owe self-clear to me doing such! ? 
 What I want is for it Sat! 

 489: ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/09/28 (Wed) 19:09:18.01 ID: + CM90UZTP 
 >> 487 

 Dihydrate of such ... ... and I was already over 悪Ri 辞Meda 
 Until a while ago but why it was cooperating Gaara? Are you trying to be complicit in the idea of ​​the enemy? 
 Different dihydrate yeah! Shadow was one of five yuan jam me ... It's a Shitoru Datte cooperation in a different way from you ...! 
 Sat ... so that means what ...? 
 勝Tenakya to me with these skills you dihydrate is less than I would be dead What is it? Blur! ! 
 And this body of water to our fly Gaara 
 A boss or enemy I beat such dihydrate! ! 
 A simmering each likely to NIN? 
 Once I leave B Ninja! ! 
 I thought the shadow was found in five egg dihydrate gold shade ... like ...? Or even over just because your egg! ? 
 Gaara ...! 
 Explosion 

 Naruto! ! Datte over there if I 
 Temari and die, I ran the other Shinobi 

 Moreover, the hail falls. 

 A shield of sand which is ... ... Ninja! ! 
 Protect me like a shadow I like NIN B! ! 
 Where C is tolerated as Gaara! ? 
 Explosion at the same time, keep everyone out of the sand Gaara Carla now


----------



## Lovely (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh great. The whole chapter is with Gaara again.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 28, 2011)

I predict some Gaara + Onoki vs Mizukage action. 


Btw I had the weirdest dream. In my dream, the latest chapter was about Itachi vs Sasuke and Muu vs current Raikage. 
Itachi vs Sasuke parts were good. It seemed to be an equal fight, alot better than round 1.

However, Raikage vs Muu battle was a bit... awkward. They were mainly engaging in in taijutsu and A was owning the shit out of Muu and Muu was black. Weird huh..


----------



## Selva (Sep 28, 2011)

I see a Naruto and Temari in the spoilers?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2011)

Why does Kishi cater to his 14 year old girl fans of Gaara and people who think a red haired emo/ex psycho is cool so much? Fucking piece of shit character.


----------



## 1nkorus (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, fullscript.


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> Power scaling and common sense place him above Itachi.



since when naruto has power scaling and common sense?

your all gonna get trolled as you did with RM naruto konan nagato and itachi and then say "kishi trolled us"  

the last time i saw power scaling and common sense, it said "lol at itachi and nagato. they are gonna get stompped " and i was like after the fight


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 28, 2011)

Mostly Gaara vs. Mizukage it seems, I don't know if he gets sealed yet. Naruto and Temari are also mentioned.


----------



## sagroth (Sep 28, 2011)

Full chapter script out. 

Trollkage STILL isn't sealed? Goddamn it.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 28, 2011)

As I fucking said, the Nidaime Mizukage is not over!!!


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 28, 2011)

Seems like the fight against Mizukage isn't over yet.


----------



## gershwin (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh god... Kishi, please, end this already.


----------



## vered (Sep 28, 2011)

i think garra got powerup.
and it seems it ended.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 28, 2011)

This is boring


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 28, 2011)

Gaara owns the 2nd Mizukage by combining the gold dust of his father with his own sand. There's plenty of pseudo-scientific talk about phreatic eruption, the density and thermic conductivity of gold. Well, that aside Gaara apparently creates a golden egg or he is a golden egg. I'm not sure.


----------



## sagroth (Sep 28, 2011)

So the explosions from Jokey Boy seem to be a result of taking water suddenly and harshly from things. Thing dehydrate and blow up from the force of the water being pulled out if I'm reading this right.


----------



## Selva (Sep 28, 2011)

So, is he sealed or not yet?
Just someone kill him already >_>


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Sep 28, 2011)

Gaara not only uses gold sand, but at some point controls hail/ice sand? I don't understand the google translate too much, but at the end Ohana says "Gaara is a cool, cool guy" or something... Gaara basically just gets a big powerup strategy-wise and defeats the Mizukage.


----------



## vered (Sep 28, 2011)

garra defeated the mizuage so it seems.


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I predict some Gaara + Onoki vs Mizukage action.
> 
> 
> Btw I had the weirdest dream. In my dream, the latest chapter was about Itachi vs Sasuke and Muu vs current Raikage.
> ...



no itachi at all  this chapter 

i am getting bored of gaara  then again, mizukage always makes up for it


----------



## Zaeed (Sep 28, 2011)

At least Gaara got a powerup and some development fight wise. Hopefully we see Kakashi with a power up soon.


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Full chapter script out.
> 
> Trollkage STILL isn't sealed? Goddamn it.



as long as he is still alive, chapter is epic


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 28, 2011)

DAMN, it's still not over...


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> So the Kabuto thing is fake, fuck got my hopes up for nuttin.



and people still don't learn not to trust the previews


----------



## sagroth (Sep 28, 2011)

vered said:


> garra defeated the mizuage so it seems.



It's looking to me like he thinks he's got the Mizukage sealed, but then a mass of water moves overhead again and attacks?


----------



## Rama (Sep 28, 2011)

So Gaara gets power up, is not that bad I guess, I like Gaara.


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 28, 2011)

Yall wanted a high level Kage fight. YOU'Re GETTING ONE!


----------



## Yuna (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, Google Translate was exceptionally useless this week when used on the full script. It even started making up words. "D*i*hydrate"?!


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 28, 2011)

I wonder what the thing about Naruto and Temari is about near the end... Do we actually see them or is Gaara thinking about them?


----------



## vered (Sep 28, 2011)

sagroth said:


> It's looking to me like he thinks he's got the Mizukage sealed, but then a mass of water moves overhead again and attacks?



he manages to stop him at the end of the chapter with a new power up so it seems.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> Yall wanted a high level Kage fight. YOU'Re GETTING ONE!



Nothing about Gaara is high level, well maybe the boredom he brings.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope this puts all questions on whether Gaara is stronger than he was with the Ichibi or whether Deidara is stronger than him to rest.


----------



## sagroth (Sep 28, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I wonder what the thing about Naruto and Temari is about near the end... Do we actually see them or is Gaara thinking about them?



He's thinking about them and what happens to the Kage alliance if he dies.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> DAMN, it's still not over...



Just so you know, it was this point last week the spoilers said Onoki had died. 

So I wouldn't assume it's not over just yet.

Although considering I see itachi, jesus/Naruto, crazy Sasuke and Madara in the future. This might be the last battle with any laughs we see for a long time.

So enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope Gaara has been able to use the gold sand because he is a jinton user lke his father and not because he used his usual sand to carry the gold dust.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Sep 28, 2011)

so...is onoki dead?


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Gaara owns the 2nd Mizukage by combining the gold dust of his father with his own sand. There's plenty of pseudo-scientific talk about phreatic eruption, the density and thermic conductivity of gold. Well, that aside Gaara apparently creates a golden egg or he is a golden egg. I'm not sure.



if there is no mizuakge talking then i will do the same thing to this chapter as i did with every other  gaara chapter/page in  this arc




*Spoiler*: __ 



ignore it


----------



## lathia (Sep 28, 2011)

So nothing on 6th coffin or Madara? Hope Google translation fails me.


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Just so you know, it was this point last week the spoilers said Onoki had died.
> 
> So I wouldn't assume it's not over just yet.
> 
> ...



depends if the mizuakge talks again  which doesn't seem liekly from the spoilers


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Gaara owns the 2nd Mizukage by combining the gold dust of his father with his own sand. There's plenty of pseudo-scientific talk about phreatic eruption, the density and thermic conductivity of gold. Well, that aside Gaara apparently creates a golden egg or he is a golden egg. I'm not sure.



I believe the cliffhanger this week is actually "Gaara lays a golden egg." 

...



Addy said:


> depends if the mizuakge talks again  which doesn't seem liekly from the spoilers



Unless Kabuto took him over he'll talk. It's written in his contract with Kishi...


----------



## sagroth (Sep 28, 2011)

Gaara having magnet release would be neat, but kinda redundant unless he can use it for new tricks.

Also, there seems to be something special about the oil that the Mizukage uses.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 28, 2011)

Mizukage still not defeated?

I hope that's the case cause the crying and moaning from some of you is hilarious


----------



## sagroth (Sep 28, 2011)

vered said:


> he manages to stop him at the end of the chapter with a new power up so it seems.



I'm not sure if the golden egg he uses is a defensive measure versus a trolkage explosion or to trap thetrollkage himself. It seems to imply the former more than the latter, though.


----------



## vered (Sep 28, 2011)

sagroth said:


> I'm not sure if the golden egg he uses is a defensive measure versus a trolkage explosion or to trap thetrollkage himself. It seems to imply the former more than the latter, though.



no im not talking about the golden egg part.
the mizukage was stopped my garra using gold sand mixing with his own.
at the point of the golden egg part the mizukage is stopped already.


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Unless Kabuto took him over he'll talk. It's written in his contract with Kishi...



hopefully  since gaara getting a power up to lay golden eggs  and making golden omelets or shit is just boring :/


----------



## Sorin (Sep 28, 2011)

If Mizukage isn't sealed by the end of the chapter i'm happy.


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Mizukage still not defeated?
> 
> I hope that's the case cause the crying and moaning from some of you is hilarious



mizukage gets more panel time than nagato


----------



## Unknown (Sep 28, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Gaara having magnet release would be neat, but kinda redundant unless he can use it for new tricks.
> 
> Also, there seems to be something special about the oil that the Mizukage uses.



Well, we have seen Sandaime kazekage using it to crete metal weapons using iron sand. And we have seen a fodder using it to magnetize the enemy and then send a wepon that will follow the ,agnetized target.

He could also use it to power up his sand armor, which would give him more durability and strenght at the same time. Gaara could use a gold sand armor.

Jiton seems to be a very practical KG, useful for both attack and defense.


----------



## FearTear (Sep 28, 2011)

Addy said:


> mizukage gets more panel time than nagato



And more dialogue baloons


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2011)

FearTear said:


> And more dialogue baloons



and more new jutsus


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 28, 2011)

I wanted Gaara or Onoki dead by the end of this chapter.  

I'm disappointed at no name Kage. This war is boring if no one dies.


----------



## jso (Sep 28, 2011)

Six Paths of Troll


----------



## FearTear (Sep 28, 2011)

Addy said:


> and more new jutsus



And more plot importance (at this rate...)


----------



## sagroth (Sep 28, 2011)

vered said:


> no im not talking about the golden egg part.
> the mizukage was stopped my garra using gold sand mixing with his own.
> at the point of the golden egg part the mizukage is stopped already.



My impressions differ, but hopefully we get a solid translation soon. Alternatively, Bleach has some of the RAW out already, so maybe pics can clarify.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 28, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> MS Sasuke > MS Itachi
> Genjutsu/tsukiyomi is useless against Sasuke since he can dispel it,
> Amateratsu is useless against Sasuke since Sasuke can control it,
> Susanoo is useless against Sasuke since Sasuke has susanoo too which is impenetrable to totsuka,
> ...



Your the only one who believes this shit!


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I wanted Gaara or Onoki dead.
> 
> I'm disappointed at no name Kage.



gaara's new jutsu is just like rasengan. he just throws it in a diffeerent way "oh, here is more sand no jutsu!!!!!!" oniki could still be dead though 

but the mizukage is gone


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2011)

FearTear said:


> And more plot importance (at this rate...)



but more importantly:




> more impressive


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> and Sasuke has more chakra thus he can use susanoo longer period than Itachi...



MS itachi used it at his death bed for a longer time while sasuke used it for  a few seconds in MS mode even if he has "more chakra".


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Sep 28, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I hope this puts all questions on whether Gaara is stronger than he was with the Ichibi or whether Deidara is stronger than him to rest.



Indeed, Gaara is now worthy of his kage level status/title.  This new powerup, he can go toe to toe with the best of the kages, old or new.


----------



## sagroth (Sep 28, 2011)

Unknown said:


> Well, we have seen Sandaime kazekage using it to crete metal weapons using iron sand. And we have seen a fodder using it to magnetize the enemy and then send a wepon that will follow the ,agnetized target.
> 
> He could also use it to power up his sand armor, which would give him more durability and strenght at the same time. Gaara could use a gold sand armor.
> 
> Jiton seems to be a very practical KG, useful for both attack and defense.



Yeah, the fodder's use of it was neat(although a bit of a ripoff of the Tricky Balls of his brother's manga).

In any event, his ability to use it cements him as much stronger now than with the Shukaku.


----------



## sagroth (Sep 28, 2011)

Stop arguing with BP. He feeds on your attempts to sway him with logic.


----------



## Agony (Sep 28, 2011)

if anyone got chinese spoilers,please notify me.i'll be gladly to translate it.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Sep 28, 2011)

Addy said:


> if there is no mizuakge talking then i will do the same thing to this chapter as i did with every other  gaara chapter/page in  this arc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank god ur not killing another rabbit, or I would've had to call PETA.  

I'm sure the mizukage will have one or 2 EPIC lines before he's completely sealed.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, so...

...basically more filler.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 28, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> as usually ...no counter argument ....
> 
> MS Sasuke> MS Itachi......Orochimaru and Madara knows it



Sasuke was shown and stated to be inferior to Itachi. I don't think I need to do anything to counter the notion.

You know what ?  I'll make a thread to gloat when the author states that Sasuke has surpassed Itachi anyways... Which will bound to happen @ some point don't you think ?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Sep 28, 2011)

Addy said:


> mizukage gets more panel time than nagato



that's cause this is the only time u'll see Mizukage, we'll still see more Nagato in flashbacks.  Nagato was too powerful, not to let the plot intervene.   And we'll see tons more of rinnegan, with each progression being more powerful than the former, starting with Six Paths of Madara, rinnegan Madara, Rikudou Sennin, and Rikudou Naruto.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 28, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ok, so...
> 
> ...basically more filler.



for you everything without Itachi is filler


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 28, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ok, so...
> 
> ...basically more filler.



sadly yeah.. I hope we don't see Gaara for like another 200 chapters 




bearzerger said:


> for you everything without Itachi is filler



Isn't it ? 


But seriously, most of the edo tensei arc is filler. Except the Itachi part. Because it is the only part that had an impact on the plot or living characters.

Seriously, give me back my ITACHIIII !!!! ! !!


----------



## FearTear (Sep 28, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> for you everything without Itachi is filler



Let's face it, there are only four characters that can move the plot: Naruto and the three Uchiha


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Let's face it, there are only four characters that can move the plot: Naruto and the three Uchiha



I give you Minato, Sakura and Kakashi!

(Ok Sakura is lol but she does move the plot along... Marginally. )

Edit 

Out of interest what happened to Kakashi's rampage?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## juUnior (Sep 28, 2011)

Gaara vs Mizukage part 2 <3<3<3 <without Oonoki, he's useless xd> So cool ^^


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 28, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I give you Minato, Sakura and Kakashi!
> 
> (Ok Sakura is lol but she does move the plot along... Marginally. )
> 
> ...



His rampage is something we mere mortals can't comprehend. Thats why Kishi off panaled it


----------



## Taijukage (Sep 28, 2011)

> Why does Kishi cater to his 14 year old girl fans of Gaara and people who think a red haired emo/ex psycho is cool so much? Fucking piece of shit character.


 You're just jealous. He's far superior to Itachi who still is not an ex-psycho. Besides quiet =/= emo. 

Lol at people thinking Gaara's filler when he's the commander general of the whole goddamn good guys.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 28, 2011)

Well at least vinland saga is out..even though I read it yesterday in gonna go reread that shit..it's countless times better than what's going on on naruto..


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 28, 2011)

_Nidaime Mizukage_ is tha bawss.


----------



## BroKage (Sep 28, 2011)

The only characters that move the plot anymore are Naruto, Sasuke, Madara, and Kabuto. Itachi will only join them if he actually stops Edo Tensei.

I like that Gaara got gold, though. He deserves to have the best sand if his fodder father had it.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2011)

wonder how gaara was able to use the gold did he use his sand to move it or did he actually use the same ability as his father.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> His rampage is something we mere mortals can't comprehend. Thats why Kishi off panaled it



AHH I see! This explains why Jesus(/Naruto) saw Kakashi's rampage with his Sage mode! 
You've explained alot indeed. .


----------



## Taijukage (Sep 28, 2011)

Honestly don't get how you guys prefer the overpowered Uchihahahahas and susanoo spam to Gaara being a badass.


----------



## Talis (Sep 28, 2011)

No kabuto again?


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> The only characters that *can* move the plot anymore are Naruto, Sasuke, Madara, and Kabuto. Itachi will only join them if he actually stops Edo Tensei.
> 
> I like that Gaara got gold, though. He deserves to have the best sand if his fodder father had it.



^Fixed.

Also I reckon the Nidaime isn't around for plot, he's just there too prune away those pesky fodder and make this war look dangerous. 
Also Onoki is fodder, such is the curse of been extremely old. You turn into fodder for the plot.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Sep 28, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Sasuke was shown and stated to be inferior to Itachi. I don't think I need to do anything to counter the notion.
> 
> You know what ?  I'll make a thread to gloat when the author states that Sasuke has surpassed Itachi anyways... Which will bound to happen @ some point don't you think ?



ok.  quick comparison of the 2, this is Mangekyou Sasuke Vs Mangekyou Itachi, exclude the spiritual weapons for a bit, they were external addon, not an inherent Mangekyou power, and they most likely belonged to Rikudou or the elder son.  

Sasuke's potential > Itachi's potential (as stated by Oro and Madara)
Sasuke chakra levels/spiritual energies > Itachi chakra levels /spiritual energies
Sasuke's Tsukuyomi < Itachi's Tsukuyomi (by a mile as stated by Danzou) however that's when used on others, but Tsukuyomi wouldn't be effective against a Mangekyou Sasuke (he broke it with regular sharingan cause of his stronger spiritual energies)
Sasuke's Amaterasu = to or greater than Itachi's Amaterasu.  Sasuke can manipulate the amaterasu flames with his enton, so he's much more versatile with the jutsu than Itachi.  The flames are the same, both can summon/control/extinguish the flames, but Sasuke edges out Itachi cause of his enton use.

Sasuke's Susanoo = to or > than Itachi's Susanoo, if you take into account that Sasuke's completed susanoo would last longer, and is prolly more stronger cause of the hatred/dark energy it fed on.  

Now EMS Sasuke would without a doubt be stronger than MS Itachi.  So now throw in the spiritual weapons Itachi has, that's the only thing that gives Itachi the huge advantage over Mangekyou Sasuke, and it's the only thing that would make Mangekyou Itachi be able to stand a chance against EMS Sasuke.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 28, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> But seriously, most of the edo tensei arc is filler. Except the Itachi part. Because it is the only part that had an impact on the plot or living characters.



I can't agree with your definition of filler. It may not be directly related to the main characters, but that doesn't make it filler. Sidecharacters are what give a story depth. It's like saying everything in Lotr, but Frodo carrying the ring to Mt Doom is filler. Really, why did Tolkien even bother with all those characters? All he needed were Sauron, the Nazgul, Gollum, Gandalf, Frodo and Sam. Without all that filler he put in there he could have finished the story in 100 pages.



FearTear said:


> Let's face it, there are only four characters that can move the plot: Naruto and the three Uchiha



Itachi can't move the plot. He isn't any more important than Jiraiya or Oro.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wait Gaara can use gold now? 

... 

Gaara evolved into Gaarapapa!


----------



## Googleplex (Sep 28, 2011)

So the Mizukage uses hail.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 28, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot the most important part...Itachi's brains>Sasuke's brains


----------



## korykal (Sep 28, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Why does Kishi cater to his 14 year old girl fans of Gaara and people who think a red haired emo/ex psycho is cool so much? Fucking piece of shit character.



.... if you are a Itachi fan I have some surprising news for you : Itachi is this really cool dude that is always calm and collected ( except for when he's trying to trick his brother that is ) and is very polite , even with people that are fodder to him ( like asuma and kurenai ) , and tries to avoid bloodshed when possible. If he were real he would think you are just a blabbermouth child trying to look cool by insulting other people but just looking like a fool in the end . I don't think he would like you very much.


----------



## Googleplex (Sep 28, 2011)

What'll the reaction be if it turns out by next week Gaara and Oonoki will need Naruto's help?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 28, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> What'll the reaction be if it turns out by next week Gaara and Oonoki will need Naruto's help?



I wouldn't be surprised, Naruto already defeated the two other Kages.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> What'll the reaction be if it turns out by next week Gaara and Oonoki will need Naruto's help?



I shitstorm the likes of which will obliterate the forums.

I'll bet my right asscheek on that.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Sep 28, 2011)

Cromer said:


> You forgot the most important part...Itachi's brains>Sasuke's brains



lol, I'll give ya that, I should've added this

Itachi's Intelligence > Sasuke's Intelligence

However Itachi's battle strategy/tactics/combat experience aren't too much far apart than Sasuke's, and Sasuke will be surpassing Itachi in those areas pretty soon, he is quite skilled himself.  

And you can bet he'll be raising his Tsukuyomi capabilities.  

Let's face it, Itachi's spiritual weapons (or should i say Rikudou/elder son's spiritual weapons) are the only thing that is keeping Itachi still at that high tier, the only thing that allows him to fight Rikudou Nagato or EMS Sasuke.  

Mangekyou power wise the scaling is like this

EMS Sasuke
EMS Madara (fought hashirama at vote)
MS Itachi
MS Shisui (we need to learn more about his other mangekyou abilities first)
MS Izuna
MS Kakashi


----------



## Googleplex (Sep 28, 2011)

Gaara and gold?  

Jiton Gaara?


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Mangekyou power wise the scaling is like this
> 
> EMS Sasuke
> EMS Madara (fought hashirama at vote)
> ...



Wait wait. EMS Sasuke greater than EMS Madara...?

I'm not sure Sasuke is as well versed as Madara in using the EMS. Don't forget Madara fought for ages in the clan era with an EMS. Sasuke has just woken up with it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm on the chapter, but Oonoki's strange speech pattern and his wanabee sci-fi explanations of Mizukage's jutsu are delaying me.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2011)

korykal said:


> .... if you are a Itachi fan I have some surprising news for you : Itachi is this really cool dude that is always calm and collected ( except for when he's trying to trick his brother that is ) and is very polite , even with people that are fodder to him ( like asuma and kurenai ) , and tries to avoid bloodshed when possible. If he were real he would think you are just a blabbermouth child trying to look cool by insulting other people but just looking like a fool in the end . I don't think he would like you very much.



I am not trying to look cool I am voicing my frustration at Kishi wasting chapters of a manga I pay for+insane shipping rates(unlike 90% of you) at a character who has no real worth in the story other than being someone who achieved Narutos dream before Naruto himself.

And really so far I only saw 14 year old girls and people who think a badly written ex psycho is cool liking Gaara.

As for Itachi, he is ok I guess, I'm definitely not a fanboy of him though.


Oh and one more thing: UMAD?


----------



## SaiST (Sep 28, 2011)

Guys, leave the Sasuke vs Itachi discussion for a Library thread, eh? Stay the course.


----------



## FearTear (Sep 28, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> What'll the reaction be if it turns out by next week Gaara and Oonoki will need Naruto's help?



This:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiqqDVl0p7A&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm on the chapter, but Oonoki's strange speech pattern and his wanabee sci-fi explanations of Mizukage's jutsu are delaying me.



Lol is Kishi pulling science from his ass again? 

Anyways thank you so much, at least your translations are reliable.  (Example - MS last week with Muu's ancestors. )
I will +Rep once I'm not 24 hour'd.


----------



## Federer (Sep 28, 2011)

"Golden" boy Gaara strikes again.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 28, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> ok.  quick comparison of the 2, this is Mangekyou Sasuke Vs Mangekyou Itachi, exclude the spiritual weapons for a bit, they were external addon, not an inherent Mangekyou power, and they most likely belonged to Rikudou or the elder son.
> 
> Sasuke's potential > Itachi's potential (as stated by Oro and Madara)
> Sasuke chakra levels/spiritual energies > Itachi chakra levels /spiritual energies
> ...



I'd say Itachi > Sasuke both in terms of MS power and fundemental skillset based on what they have shown.

EMS Sasuke will be another story. 




bearzerger said:


> I can't agree with your definition of filler. It may not be directly related to the main characters, but that doesn't make it filler. Sidecharacters are what give a story depth. It's like saying everything in Lotr, but Frodo carrying the ring to Mt Doom is filler. Really, why did Tolkien even bother with all those characters? All he needed were Sauron, the Nazgul, Gollum, Gandalf, Frodo and Sam. Without all that filler he put in there he could have finished the story in 100 pages.


Well maybe filler isn't the right word.

I disagree with what you said with LOTR but I won't get into that. I believe the side events and characters served the main plot one way or the other.

I refer to the tensei arc as filler mostly because it is too predictable.
You know that the good guys will win, definitely.
It isn't more exciting than say, watching yesterdays football match.
Or watching a filler anime episode.
Lets say it is filler vs Rock Lee. Are you even slightly worried that something bad will happen to Lee? 
No, because you know that anime is dependant on the manga so they can't touch canon material.
This arc totally gives me that vibe.



> Itachi can't move the plot. He isn't any more important than Jiraiya or Oro.



Now this is a real hater fellas. Hates like a baoss



Taijukage said:


> Honestly don't get how you guys prefer the overpowered Uchihahahahas and susanoo spam to Gaara being a badass.



Gaara has been doing the same shit since when.... chapter 20 ? 

Oh look I can move sand around and make cool shapes out of it


----------



## BroKage (Sep 28, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Itachi can't move the plot. He isn't any more important than Jiraiya or Oro.



Hm? Jiraiya was a mentor and Orochimaru was a starter antagonist. Itachi perpetrated one of the most important events in the plot (Uchiha massacre).


----------



## HawkMan (Sep 28, 2011)

How many billions of paper did Konan use? How vague are the mechanics of Shinra Tensei?

I have my doubts about this "scientific" explanation of Gaara's jutsu. Either way, sounds pretty interesting. 

And @ haters, seriously, grow the fuck up. You've been on these boards far too long to pine away about a certain character every fucking week-*cough Itachi cough*-, just don't bother posting/reading if you're not interested.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> How many billions of paper did Konan use? How vague are the mechanics of Shinra Tensei?
> *
> I have my doubts about this "scientific" explanation of Gaara's jutsu. Either way, sounds pretty interesting.
> *
> And @ haters, seriously, grow the fuck up. You've been on these boards for I far too long to pine away about a certain character every fucking week-*cough Itachi cough*-, just don't bother posting/reading if you're not interested.



Nothing will ever get close to Oh!Great's science and physics, nothing  I tell you.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Sep 28, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> Honestly don't get how you guys prefer the overpowered Uchihahahahas and susanoo spam to Gaara being a badass.


Susanoo is one of the most badass jutsus from the manga ,i.m.o It?s much better than Gaaras sand jutsus .and the Uchihahahaha thing is getting old


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

Hopefully someone will translate the script soon  .


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hitt said:


> The way things have been going, we might get the chapter before the spoilers are fully translated.  That has happened a lot recently.



I'd rather they took their time translating for once, instead of using shoddy translations which result in things like Muu's ancestor and grammar mistakes everywhere. 
Seriously if it meant waiting until Thursday like it used to be I'd happily wait.


----------



## BroKage (Sep 28, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I'd rather they took their time translating for once, instead of using shoddy translations which result in things like Muu's ancestor and grammar mistakes everywhere.
> Seriously if it meant waiting until Thursday like it used to be I'd happily wait.



Or we could just get our crappy trans early and wait that same amount of time for the good one.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I'd rather they took their time translating for once, instead of using shoddy translations which result in things like Muu's ancestor and grammar mistakes everywhere.
> Seriously if it meant waiting until Thursday like it used to be I'd happily wait.



MS had a different translator last time, credit pages are your friend.

Also yagami just posted some of the trans.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Sep 28, 2011)

korykal said:


> .... if you are a Itachi fan I have some surprising news for you : Itachi is this really cool dude that is always calm and collected ( except for when he's trying to trick his brother that is ) and is very polite , even with people that are fodder to him ( like asuma and kurenai ) , and tries to avoid bloodshed when possible. If he were real he would think you are just a blabbermouth child trying to look cool by insulting other people but just looking like a fool in the end . I don't think he would like you very much.



LMFAO, oh the irony, Itachi tards act like everything Itachi would hate, they act more like Sasuke.  



CA182 said:


> Wait wait. EMS Sasuke greater than EMS Madara...?
> 
> I'm not sure Sasuke is as well versed as Madara in using the EMS. Don't forget Madara fought for ages in the clan era with an EMS. Sasuke has just woken up with it.



Actually yes, EMS Sasuke if not at this current moment being stronger than the EMS Madara that fought Hashirama, will be very soon, via gaining some more experience thru battle.  

And it is still not clear whether Madara fought Hashirama with the EMS multiple times, we need absolute confirmation on that.  We know he fought him with MS dozens of times to a draw, and he was defeated with EMS + kyubi summon at VOTE.  But we don't know the fact if he fought Hashirama with EMS alone.  It's possible that Madara himself never was able to fully utilize the 4th E(MS) jutsu in battle, or he used it to evade injuries from hashirama.  

Btw, EMS is simply Mangekyou, a more enhanced, eternal mangekyou.  If you have garnered enough experience with Mangekyou, EMS would come easy.  Only thing EMS has that needs experience is the 4th jutsu.  



Googleplex said:


> Gaara and gold?
> 
> Jiton Gaara?



I really hope Gaara has awakened his own Jiton ability.  He should be able to choose whatever element he likes, gold, iron, or both in conjunction and create some badass armor shields/weapons.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> MS had a different translator last time, credit pages are your friend.
> 
> Also yagami just posted some of the trans.



I know last week was especially bad because of not being the regular translator, but the regular translator does manage to usually have a bunch of grammar mistakes in every chapter now.

It's just when reading through old arcs, the grammar mistakes would usually be only once or twice every few chapters which is fine.

Now though there's always something in each chapter. I'm just asking is quality instead of speed a bad thing?

Edit - Yagami is awesome!


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I know last week was especially bad because of not being the regular translator, but the regular translator does manage to usually have a bunch of grammar mistakes in every chapter now.
> 
> It's just when reading through old arcs, the grammar mistakes would usually be only once or twice every few chapters which is fine.
> 
> Now though there's always something in each chapter. I'm just asking is quality instead of speed a bad thing?



Well you can always contact MS with your complaints, Zidane is a pretty cool guy and I doubt he wouldn't listen to you if you presented your argument with solid proof and in a nicely written way, that goes for anyone.


----------



## Hitt (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello friends!

Ahh...Mizukage, you crazy man you.


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

Mizukage is back with more trolling


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for the translation yagami1211. the mizukage is funny after he escapes he says hello friends


----------



## stevensr123 (Sep 28, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I know last week was especially bad because of not being the regular translator, but the regular translator does manage to usually have a bunch of grammar mistakes in every chapter now.
> 
> It's just when reading through old arcs, the grammar mistakes would usually be only once or twice every few chapters which is fine.
> 
> ...



Instead of complaining about  the people who have put in hard work  and translating chapters for FREE, why not try it yourself?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello, friends!


----------



## Stringer Bell (Sep 28, 2011)

2nd Mizukage pulled a HELLO.  Reminds me of Zetsu during the Kage Summit


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

So what's this hail explosion thing? I still don't get it. :/


----------



## Hitt (Sep 28, 2011)

You ever get the impression that when Kishi created this guy he liked him so much he wanted to keep him around for quite a bit more time than the other Edos he designed?

It looks like Kishi is really having fun with this one.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I'll just have to wait for the chapter. I read that whole thing like twice but I still don't understand half of what's happening : D


----------



## wsc (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello friends! How aring you? alliance force pwning I!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 28, 2011)

I still don't get, the script is not clear. Probably more clear for Ohana since she probably haves the pics. But we don't, it will be better once we have the pics.


----------



## Hamak (Sep 28, 2011)

Mizukage: Hello friends!




ROFLMAO!!! I F*CKING LOVE THIS GUY!!!!!


----------



## Hitt (Sep 28, 2011)

Just goes to show what a personality does for a character.

What do you remember about the 3rd Raikage?  Exactly.

This guy will go down as someone truly entertaining.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 28, 2011)

"hello friends ? "

What the fuck ? 

Now he is coming with Yamato Wood jokes ?


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Well you can always contact MS with your complaints, Zidane is a pretty cool guy and I doubt he wouldn't listen to you if you presented your argument with solid proof and in a nicely written way, that goes for anyone.



I know I could ask, but the shitstorm from people who want their early release would basically force them to continue what they do now. It needs to be everyone asking for quality not just me.
That's the problem.

Anyways "Hello friends!"


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> "hello friends ? "
> 
> What the fuck ?
> 
> Now he is coming with Yamato Wood jokes ?



Tell me he is not the greatest character of all time.


----------



## Hitt (Sep 28, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> "hello friends ? "
> 
> What the fuck ?
> 
> Now he is coming with Yamato Wood jokes ?



When the chapter is released, the edit is inevitable.

Hell, it's past inevitable.


----------



## Egotism (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello Friends.

Caught a boner when I read that


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I know I could ask, but the shitstorm from people who want their early release would basically force them to continue what they do now. It needs to be everyone asking for quality not just me.
> That's the problem.
> 
> Anyways "Hello friends!"



Include links to people being mad cuz of shoddy trans. I don't care enough to do it sadly


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tell me he is not the greatest character of all time.



He is not. But he is good I admit. Too fucking bad that he is an edo thats why I'll never grow attached to this guy because I know he is a goner. 

Would be awesome if he was a part of the living kages.



Hitt said:


> When the chapter is released, the edit is inevitable.
> 
> Hell, it's past inevitable.



Edits aren't necessary when it comes to this guy. He comes edited as default, from authors pen.



Btw I won't be surprised if we find Gaara and Onoki struggling to defeat this guy after 100 chapters. Kishi obviously doesn't want him to go.


----------



## lathia (Sep 28, 2011)

Gross... Mizukage you better die this or next chapter and stay dead! I'm tired of you and boring Gaara stealing the spot light from what I want to see.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Sep 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> So what's this hail explosion thing? I still don't get it. :/



I don't really follow the technical aspect of it but it seems like he did something similar to the preparation of Kirin (using heat from fire techs to create thunder clouds).

It seems like he was able to use water (cool/cold ?) and oil (hot ?) to create a hail storm or some sort of explosive steam.  

I think with the images, it wil lmake more sense.


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

Can a trollKage be TnJ'd?


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 28, 2011)

> I would be quite pleased to know how you are going to finish me.
> 
> Oonoki : How about you tell us  ?
> 
> Mizukage : Again ? I'm done with this, sorry.



What a guy .


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2011)

shaft: who is that black whos like sexy troll macine? 
Women: mizukage....... Mizukzge 
mizukage black hatter1: but he is not black  
shaft: he is more black than you bitch


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> I don't really follow the technical aspect of it but it seems like he did something similar to the preparation of Kirin (using heat from fire techs to create thunder clouds).
> 
> It seems like he was able to use water (cool/cold ?) and oil (hot ?) to create a hail storm.  I think with the images it wil lmake more sense.



Oh, okay. Thanks for the clarification. :33


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> Instead of complaining about  the people who have put in hard work  and translating chapters for FREE, why not try it yourself?



I'm not complaining about the translators just that the fans demand for fast releases causes them to rush releases.

I'd rather they took their time and we get a release on Thursday or Friday. That's all I'm really saying. Everything else is just me annoyed at fans who are completely impatient.


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> And it is still not clear whether Madara fought Hashirama with the EMS multiple times, we need absolute confirmation on that.  We know he fought him with MS dozens of times to a draw, and he was defeated with EMS + kyubi summon at VOTE.  But we don't know the fact if he fought Hashirama with EMS alone.



I believe it's pretty clear:



			
				Uchiha Madara said:
			
		

> In an era where power was everything, I exhausted every resource I could to get more: friends, my brother, everything.
> 
> But thanks to those efforts, *I obtained a flawless Mangekyou Sharingan* and became leader of the Uchiha. *And with this power at my command*, I often found myself pitted against the Senju.
> 
> It was inevitable that *I would one day* face its leader, Hashirama.



Link

The confusion starts due to the following chapter, where Madara story continues. He claims to have become famous from his constant battles with Hashirama - at that point, Sasuke interrupts him, asking him did he take his brother's eyes to gain fame. Madara then says:



			
				Uchiha Madara said:
			
		

> My younger brother accepted his role and willingly gave his eyes to me. But one day, the Senju approached and proposed a truce.
> 
> And the Uchiha accepted.



"But one day", caused some readers to think that the Senju's proposed that truce directly after Madara gained the EMS.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 28, 2011)

hello friends! 

yagami, that i'm sure you put your own spin on that phrase (unless it literally translates like that), but still nice touch.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Sep 28, 2011)

*"Useless sand jutsu is useless."*


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2011)

> Useless sand jutsu is useless.



roflcopter


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 28, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Well maybe filler isn't the right word.
> 
> I disagree with what you said with LOTR but I won't get into that. I believe the side events and characters served the main plot one way or the other.
> 
> ...



Well, in a manga it's pretty much a given that the good guys win in the end, so I don't see much sense in complaining about it. Especially kids and youths die only very rarely. Everyone knows that Tobi will fail and that Naruto will create an era of lasting peace and we also know that most of the teens will live to see it. 




HawkMan said:


> I have my doubts about this "scientific" explanation of Gaara's jutsu. Either way, sounds pretty interesting.



To be fair almost no fiction author gives a damn about science. So Kishi is in very good company.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 28, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> roflcopter



now this I believe is 100% translator touch.

Still a nice touch I lol'd.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Sep 28, 2011)

that man is one of the most funny guy of ever


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 28, 2011)

The Mizukage is just too awesome.

Nothing can stop him.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 28, 2011)

mizukage just don't give a darn.


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2011)

GOD I BEG OF YOU. *DO NOT * LET NARUHUDO TRANSLATE THE CHAPTER AS HE FUCKED UP THE COMEDY LAST TIME : mad or whatever the fuck he was


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2011)

Onoki said:
			
		

> How about you tell us.





			
				Nidaime Mizukage said:
			
		

> Again, I'm done with this, sorry.





How can anyone not like this guy?


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

> Mizukage : Hello, friends !
> 
> NinA : Shit ! ( he's throws Shurikens )
> 
> ...



The nidaime is quite possibly my favourite comedian ever in this manga.

Edit - You can clearly see Kishi's loving the mizukage at the moment.


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 28, 2011)

I would actually really cry my eyes out if he actually said "useless sand jutsu is useless".


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2011)

Addy said:


> GOD I BEG OF YOU. *DO NOT * LET NARUHUDO TRANSLATE THE CHAPTER AS HE FUCKED UP THE COMEDY LAST TIME : mad or whatever the fuck he was



I asked a typesetter friend, he doesn't know, says he is on bleach.


edit: before anyone says I am trolling I proved more than once that I know the staff.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh God..._Nidaime Mizukage_ is propably the best character created by _Kishimoto_ , I like the last lines of the translation, he just doesn't give a flying fuck to anyone .


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Sep 28, 2011)

wack-a mole ahahahah this guy is pure gold must know his name at all cost


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Sep 28, 2011)

God, I fucking hate Mizukage. Can someone fucking seal him away already? Comic relief gets to fight on with someone that already got Part 2 exposure instead of the other rookies? This is the most disappointing fight in the goddamn manga, more than Killer Bee vs Kisame.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 28, 2011)

the whack a mole part is in the scritp all right.
Mizukage does says Gaara just is useless.


----------



## Lammy (Sep 28, 2011)

Mizukage isn't really helping much himself, and Kabuto doesn't even need to control him it seems?

IS HE WORKING WITH MADARA?


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 28, 2011)

How many times must Kishi play the old man's bad back breaking 'joke'? Does he think it's that funny? Omg....


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 28, 2011)

yagami should translate this chapter, or maybe the guy that translated the chapter with sai saying "shit just got real!". hell any chapter with mizukage should have a comedic translator just for the lulz.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> yagami should translate this chapter, or maybe the guy that translated the chapter with *sai saying "shit just got real!"*. hell any chapter with mizukage should have a comedic translator just for the lulz.



That guy was pure gold. Akamaru: meow


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Sep 28, 2011)

At this point Naruto should jump in and Talk-No-Jutsu the Mizukage, who then is so inspired by Naruto's messianic vision for the future that he stops joking at all for the rest of the fights.

That's how much I fucking hate him and these chapters. That's what I'd like to happen.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 28, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> How many times must Kishi play the old man's bad back breaking 'joke'? Does he think it's that funny? Omg....




Thats kishi's favorite, he used it like 18 times already


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 28, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> How many times must Kishi play the old man's bad back breaking 'joke'? Does he think it's that funny? Omg....



but he really does have a bad back.


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> How many times must Kishi play the old man's bad back breaking 'joke'? Does he think it's that funny? Omg....



Yes, Problem? kage


----------



## Egotism (Sep 28, 2011)

Seriously though........ can we have the name of this guy


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yes, Problem? *kage*



 One day that will get a picture.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 28, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Seriously though........ can we have the name of this guy



Turoru Kage is his name.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 28, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Seriously though........ can we have the name of this guy



Indeed we didn't even get to know the real name of _Sandaime Raikage_ either. It would be a shame if Kishi doesn't reveal us their real names.


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> I asked a typesetter friend, he doesn't know, says he is on bleach.
> 
> 
> edit: before anyone says I am trolling I proved more than once that I know the staff.



no problem. I will just copy past the spoiler thread nto the manga pages and make a thread with this translation so everyone can see it


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Indeed we didn't even get to know the real name of _Sandaime Raikage_ either. It would be a shame if Kishi doesn't reveal us their real names.



The sandaime Raikage is obviously gonna be called Insane Boltu.

That or "A the 2nd"


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2011)

CA182 said:


> The sandaime Raikage is obviously gonna be called Insane Boltu.
> 
> That or "A the 2nd"



A the 1st, you mean?


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 28, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> *Turoru* Kage is his name.


i would give kishi a BJ if he really made that his name.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

He's bloody perfect!



> Mizukage : If you lot can't beat me as a team, that means I alone am better than you guys. Morons !
> 
> The water replicate jumps to Gaara and the others.
> 
> Mizukage : You will never defeat the enemy boss like this.



Thanks so much Yagami


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Sep 28, 2011)

just too cool that man


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol Mizu coaching Gaara and the crew and telling them that if they can't beat gim that they won't be able to withstands the final boss


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2011)

He just refuses to stop.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> A the 1st, you mean?



Nah A the 2nd, he reserved that name when he was born cause he knew he'd be more awesome than his son A the 1st. 

(Or Kishi is just doing his usual bad kumo naming system again xD)


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2011)

Seems like a boring chapter


----------



## Saiko (Sep 28, 2011)

Turoru-sama is the first Edo that doesnt disappoint besides Itachi and Nagato.


----------



## kayanathera (Sep 28, 2011)

> Mizukage : I thought I found the golden egg of the 5 Kage, Kazekage ! *I'm disappoint, Kazekage !*


incoming meme+edit thread


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Sep 28, 2011)

lol gaara wins at the end


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 28, 2011)

Farewell Mizukage


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Sep 28, 2011)

well nidaime you'll never forgotten


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2011)

DAT FACE AT THE END.

What a boss. Too bad he fell to a fucking piece of shit like Gaara.


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2011)

Chapter is out already, awesome.


----------



## juUnior (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, it seems like yet another nice fighting chapter <and even character development> <3 Gaara > ALL, the Nidaime Mizukage dude > ALL, that fight can be as much loing as needed.

btw. I really like how recently Kishi made Mizukage dude as some kind of.. mentor to Gaara, from the beginning he was quite amazed by "young Kazekage", in the previous chapter he was praising Gaara, and now he reveals that he thinks of Gaara as some 'golden egg' or sth meaning probably that he feels how different Gaara is as a kage from the predecessors ^^


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2011)

anti naruto Addy: fuck naruto is here  gonna own mizukage. Cant kishi just for one battle forget that naruto has entered thw war 

nutral Addy: but he is the main character.

Anri naruto Addy:so? in every battle he shows at the middle or end. Thats why he won against pain  but was buttraped by et nagato

logic addy: your point?

Anti naruto Addy: mizukage  can stomp naruto


----------



## Taijukage (Sep 28, 2011)

> Itachi is very polite


Is that why he thinks he's on a first name basis with Naruto's father? 



> badly written ex psycho is cool


I don't see how Gaara's poorly written or underdeveloped. 



> Gaara has been doing the same shit since when.... chapter 20 ?





> Oh look I can move sand around and make cool shapes out of it


Yeah and people like Naruto and Sasuke also have been doing the same shit. Oh look i have magic eyes that can predict movements and spam a purple ghost. oh look i can clone myself and shoot a yellow ball at you. -_-



> Susanoo is one of the most badass jutsus from the manga


let me guess, uchiha apologist? no susanoo is cheap and broken. the manga was much better without the obsession with making uchihas the strongest ninjas ever. 



> Tell me he is not the greatest character of all time.


hes not the greatest character in this edo kage group let alone naruto let alone all time. overhyped old man 



> I'm tired of you and boring Gaara stealing the spot light from what I want to see.


What, the emos or jesusruto? because neither are more interesting than side characters finally getting a little spotlight. 



> The Mizukage is just too awesome.
> 
> Nothing can stop him


apparently nothing = two tired hurt kages. really now, even if hes winning this fight, its not like he faced onoki and gaara at full power. im unimpressed. 



> Nidaime Mizukage is propably the best character created by Kishimoto


where did everyone's standards go? a few chapters ago people were wanking to itachi. this guy is nothing more than a fad. and yep there he goes. defeated. 



> God, I fucking hate Mizukage. Can someone fucking seal him away already? Comic relief gets to fight on with someone that already got Part 2 exposure instead of the other rookies?


gaara and onoki have had little screentime compared to team 10 or 7 you know. let them have their fight.



> oh shut up you whiny little twat


i love your logic. "if your in love with a fad kage, your awesome. but DONT YOU DARE dislike him or ill insult you childishly!"



> What a boss. Too bad he fell to a fucking piece of shit like Gaara.


seems hes not such a boss if he fell to said gaara. i guess gaara's ultimately more badass since he's still standing eh 



> he was quite amazed by "young Kazekage",


well that isnt hard considering gaara >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>nidaime


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> seems hes not such a boss if he fell to said gaara. i guess gaara's ultimately more badass since he's still standing eh



He is a member of Naruto's generation and a good guy. Anyone with half a brain would know he would win. Doesn't make him any less of a horrible and boring character.


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2011)

Muu couldn't deal with that technique? Was he unable to stop the clam and find the real Mizukage?


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 28, 2011)

naruhodo's translation was alright this week.


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2011)

Indeed. For a second, I had to double check the credits page.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 28, 2011)

[1]

Those are some nice looking sand boobs.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Sep 28, 2011)

Damn Kishi; another full chapter NO UCHIHA'S, no Kabuto, no advance to the story.......

I didn't even read the spoilers thoroughly I skimmed over them, looking for quotes from any of the characters above...


And the only thing I saw was Gaara,Mizukage,Onoki............. then I kick by dresser out of frustration and indecently hurt my toe.............

And it's all Kishi's fault....


----------



## Penance (Sep 28, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Damn Kishi; another full chapter NO UCHIHA'S, no Kabuto, no advance to the story.......
> 
> I didn't even read the spoilers thoroughly I skimmed over them, looking for quotes from any of the characters above...
> 
> ...



Good chapter...


----------



## lazer (Sep 28, 2011)

Mizukage cracked me up XD


----------



## Scizor (Sep 28, 2011)

Good chapter, imo.

7/10.

Gotta love Gaara/the 'golden egg' ^^


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 28, 2011)

Great chapter! Nidaime Mizukage  he was a nice person


----------



## Sagitta (Sep 28, 2011)

crapter chapter. Disappointing.. BIG TIMEY!


----------



## Aiku (Sep 29, 2011)

DAT MIZUKAGE.


----------



## Loltoomuch (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, mizukage was pretty awesome and refreshing, although i did get sad once i saw naruto's face.

but why the hell was mizukage's real body weakened? shouldnt edo tensei negate stamina issues?


----------



## takL (Sep 30, 2011)

it was funny from the start to the end. even the title 'Tyrant rants!' was gold!
and rants is my blooody name soundwize.
and "im one of the former 5kages daaarnn"

2nd mizukage Forever!


----------

